# "The Beast From The East" Weather Condition



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

So we have been told for a week now that "The Beast From The East" weather condition was going to hit the UK this week. Well right on queue it has been freezing cold this morning and we have a light flurry of snow at the moment it my part of London.

Anyone else got snow or being affected by this weather condition?


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Yes we've got snow here (north Surrey) too ! If it settles much more don't think I'll be going very far - but Bertie is sitting at the window quite fascinated by the 'white stuff'


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Hard frost here and bitingly cold, but only a few random flakes of snow so far (English/South Wales border).

I love the drama in the news reports though. It is February. We might get ice and snow. Shock! Horror!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Bit of snowfall here this morning (Leeds), it's pretty cold though! The sun is shining now though so it might melt the snow. Supposed to be worse tomorrow and Wednesday I think, and proper snow is forecast for then and -5 overnight.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

OK so I live in North Eastern Hungary. At the moment the temperature is -9C with a very strong wind so I don't think we'll be going for walkies today because even well wrapped up it's too blooming cold. The forecast for tonight is -13C.

Tomorrow snow is forecast with a daytime temperature of -12C and a night time one of -14C. After that if the meteo is right it should be warming up with temperatures of plus instead of minus.


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

Here in North Northumberland we had a little snow last night. Was more like bits of ice and hardly noticeable. Bit more this morning but the light and it's not settled on roads and pavements. I have to go to Scotland today for work, leaving in 20 mins. Don't particularly want to go but if I don't I doubt I'll get there for another couple of weeks!!! Yellow alerts for most of this week and an amber alert on Wednesday. Just hope it's wrong and we don't get too much!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

@Magyarmum wow I can't imagine it being that cold!! I'm glad it doesn't get so bad over here, it's bad enough when we have a little layer of snow and the whole country grinds to a halt.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Usual scaremongering by the media again. It's definitely cold but isn't it supposed to be cold in winter? I've really been enjoying these sunny but cold days and wish it was like that all winter. It's so nice with the ground frozen - no dogs bringing in mud! 

I'm not sure why the country needs to grind to a halt because it's cold or we have a bit of snow.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Cold, but bright and sunny here on the Cotswolds. Only on yellow alerts here for snow, Thursday and Friday would seem to be our 'be careful' days


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

0 degrees at the moment here in the midlands with temps overnight of minus 4. No snow though!

I'd not long switched my heating off at night to on at 4am, off again at 10pm .... it's back on constant again :Coldfeet

@Magyarmum i dont know how you cope in such cold weather :Wideyed


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> 0 degrees at the moment here in the midlands with temps overnight of minus 4. No snow though!
> 
> I'd not long switched my heating off at night to on at 4am, off again at 10pm .... it's back on constant again :Coldfeet
> 
> @Magyarmum i dont know how you cope in such cold weather :Wideyed


I used to live in Berlin and the temperatures went regularly down to -20, but it never seemed that cold because it's so dry. It's the damp cold that we get in this country that's so chilling


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Siskin said:


> Cold, but bright and sunny here on the Cotswolds. Only on yellow alerts here for snow, Thursday and Friday would seem to be our 'be careful' days


Im hoping the snow passes us - i'm supposed to be flying out to the Isle of Man at the end of the week to see my twinnies for a couple of days, but everything grounds to a hault over there if theres as much as strong wind, let alone snow!

Damn propellor planes and tiny airports !


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

We've had some snow flurries and expecting more later. I'll probably take the dogs out soon then it will depend on the how cold it gets as to what we do the rest of the week (Heidi loathes cold weather and it wont be any fun for either of us if I have to drag her down the road!).

Just wish it was warmer indoors. Currently sat in my only heated room in the house and its only 12C (it was 9C when I got home from work!:Nailbiting). 
I already miss feeling my fingers and toes!!:Shifty :Hilarious


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Siskin said:


> I used to live in Berlin and the temperatures went regularly down to -20, but it never seemed that cold because it's so dry. It's the damp cold that we get in this country that's so chilling


I'll take you word for it, that it doesnt seem so cold. I've never been anywhere that cold - very unlikely too either. I am a total wimp lol


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Very cold in Essex with some snow which did settle for a while, but thawing now.

The sky looks heavy with more though.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Siskin said:


> I used to live in Berlin and the temperatures went regularly down to -20, but it never seemed that cold because it's so dry. It's the damp cold that we get in this country that's so chilling


You took the words right out of my my mouth! I can't stand the damp cold UK winters and it never gets warm enough for me in summer It's a beautiful sunny day here and I'd love to take the dogs up to the cart track but I'm afraid I'd get blown away!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Magyarmum said:


> You took the words right out of my my mouth! I can't stand the damp cold UK winters and it never gets warm enough for me in summer It's a beautiful sunny day here and I'd love to take the dogs up to the cart track but I'm afraid I'd get blown away!


We occasionally got a rather pretty phenomenon where out of a beautiful blue sky tiny crystals of snow would fall. I believe it's got a name, something like snow diamonds. It would occur often in the morning when it was very cold, but sunny and there was lying snow. I always thought it was the snow evaporating then refreezing as it rose up and down would come a very fine shower of snow. 
Do you ever get anything like that @Magyarmum?


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Siskin said:


> We occasionally got a rather pretty phenomenon where out of a beautiful blue sky tiny crystals of snow would fall. I believe it's got a name, something like snow diamonds. It would occur often in the morning when it was very cold, but sunny and there was lying snow. I always thought it was the snow evaporating then refreezing as it rose up and down would come a very fine shower of snow.
> Do you ever get anything like that @Magyarmum?


I can't say I've ever seen anything like that. One thing I did find strange was when last driving into the city, there was snow on the fields on the left hand side of the highway but absolutely nothing on the fields on the right hand side! Very odd.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Very cold, sunny and a few snow flurries, forcast snow later in the week (West Midlands)


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

It's been biting cold here all weekend, definitely a nasty bite in the wind.

Had pitiful 'trying' to snow about 10 minutes ago.

Am in Lincolnshire.

Anyone near or around York? Eldest son should be travelling by train sometime today to get home. Since he is with his friends...his phone is as useful as a chocolate teapot currently to him...and I wouldn't be surprised if he forgot his charger. Anyone know if snow is in York?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

lullabydream said:


> It's been biting cold here all weekend, definitely a nasty bite in the wind.
> 
> Had pitiful 'trying' to snow about 10 minutes ago.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it's trying to snow for you @lullabydream


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Train companies are cancelling trains because it might snow thereby guaranteeing the country 'grinds to a halt' at the mention of the word. Pathetic.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

We had half an hour of lazy snowflakes here in the M4 corridor this morning, but no more.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

We have the very slightest fall of snow. Sort of a equivalent to a spit of rain . Not too beastly so far!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Bitterly cold down here in my corner of deepest darkest Dorset, a few minutes ago I saw some large snowflakes come down, but that didn't last long. Some did land on Bungos fur though so he has now experienced a snowflake


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Sounds like it's trying to snow for you @lullabydream


Yes it does try!!!

Bitterly cold though...and I don't think Maisie will ever be seen without her pyjamas for a while! She definitely needs them!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

lullabydream said:


> Yes it does try!!!
> 
> Bitterly cold though...and I don't think Maisie will ever be seen without her pyjamas for a while! She definitely needs them!


Isla's enjoying the fact that it is cold. Didn't stop her jumping in the stream yesterday, mind you she didn't stay in long nor repeat the experience


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Been very cold In Warrington, no snow i know of yet.

It was snowing here at reaseheath earlier on


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Apparently snow in York....apparently my son can use his phone when he wants a lift from the train station! I say snow in York..it snowed but was not settling...as far as my son said. However to him snow means build a snowman type snow. So fingers crossed he gets home!
York though is freezing!


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

No snow (ok a couple of flurries) but the wind chill on the high fields this morning was biting to say the least - and I have full cold weather gear ...in fact you could only just see my eyes and even they were cold 

J


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Taken this morning at Lake Balaton just outside Budapest.

More heavy snow forecast for tomorrow, but for the moment it's going to be a wild and woolly night - blowing a gale outside and bitterly cold!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Magyarmum said:


> Taken this morning at Lake Balaton just outside Budapest.
> 
> More heavy snow forecast for tomorrow, but for the moment it's going to be a wild and woolly night - blowing a gale outside and bitterly cold!


Wow!!!!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

We had a 5 minute blizzard that did settle but it's gone now. I think the wind high up must be moving the clouds along at a good speed.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

I love watching the English weather reports its like a mini drama everytime a drop of rain of flake of snow falls..
I'm sorry but its winter .. the time of year normally associated with colder temperatures and natural phenomena such as ice or snow.
Unless you are frail or homeless simple sensible precautions of wrapping up warm and not staying out too long should be enough to keep you from harm ..

Meanwhile in Friesland there is a stop on boat traffic on some canals to allow the ice to 'grow' in the hope that we can have an elfstedentocht the skate sharpeners are working overtime and people are quivering with sheer excitement at the possibility of skating on natural ice again... Here people tend to work with the weather and the conditions rather than against them.
*It Giet Oan *(its on) is the cry everyone is hoping to hear and this is what its all about..


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

dorrit said:


> I'm sorry but its winter .. the time of year normally associated with colder temperatures and natural phenomena such as ice or snow.


It's not us freaking out, it's the media. They like to make a drama out of everything.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

The joys of snow...
This is when you might encounter an unfortunate BMW driver who can't manage to get over a speed bump. In a situation like this, you can either offer to help, laugh at him for not purchasing a 4x4 model, or come up with a convincing excuse if you don't fancy trying to push 2 tons of German automobile.
"Global warming, my arse" you hear him yell, as he attempts to tackle the speed bump for the 47th time. Unless he gets moving pretty quickly, he's going to feel incredibly embarassed when you fly past in a tiny Skoda that's about 5 times less powerful than his expensive German saloon.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Whats annoying me is that according to the weather channels most of the snow is supposed to fall overnight this week. If it has to snow could it at least do it so I can watch??:Shifty

Sadly my little electric heater just isnt cutting it when its this cold so Ive said '**** the leccy bill!' and plugged a second one in.


oooh, just thought.....I had a really big Sainsbury delivery today coz I had let myself run out of absolutely everything whilst I waited for payday. I wonder if they thought I was panic buying!?


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

Now here upt north.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

We've just had a slight flurry of very fine snow which has settled cos it's so darn cold out.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Siskin said:


> Cold, but bright and sunny here on the Cotswolds. Only on yellow alerts here for snow, Thursday and Friday would seem to be our 'be careful' days


Not far from you.... just on the edge of the Cotswolds and we just had a half hour snow blizzard pass through


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

We're pretty close to the Oxfordshire border, weird how these showers are hit and miss. Looking out there is another large grey cloud appeared


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

We had a few flurries of snow around 4ish but the very cold easterly wind is hitting us head on and I can see the sea from home and it's very choppy with lots of sea horses.


----------



## Ella28 (Feb 4, 2018)

I was in Cheshire this morning for a meeting and it was snowing lightly for about half an hour, the wind was freezing too.


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Way down on the south coast we’ve had some fairly heavy flurries, but nothing settled. Fidgey has let me know that he is not a fan of snow that touches him! It can float around, but if it touches him then he’s back inside like a shot


----------



## Ella28 (Feb 4, 2018)

mollymo said:


> We had a few flurries of snow around 4ish but the very cold easterly wind is hitting us head on and I can see the sea from home and it's very choppy with lots of sea horses.


The dogs in your avatar are ever so cute! :Kiss


----------



## Ella28 (Feb 4, 2018)

Kimmikins said:


> Way down on the south coast we've had some fairly heavy flurries, but nothing settled. Fidgey has let me know that he is not a fan of snow that touches him! It can float around, but if it touches him then he's back inside like a shot


Ahhhhh bless! :Kiss. I wonder if dogs get cold feet while out walking in the snow. My Nuggy didn't mind the snow, she would run her nose through it as she played in the garden.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Just had an email from SIL who leaves near Ipswich on Suffolk. She says it's snowing and settling and she's worried about whether her mums carers will get through this evening and tomorrow. She only just managed to get back from London on the train as all the services are stopping early


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Just had an email from SIL who leaves near Ipswich on Suffolk. She says it's snowing and settling and she's worried about whether her mums carers will get through this evening and tomorrow. She only just managed to get back from London on the train as all the services are stopping early


That is a real worry...fingers crossed they will be able to.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Siskin said:


> Just had an email from SIL who leaves near Ipswich on Suffolk. She says it's snowing and settling and she's worried about whether her mums carers will get through this evening and tomorrow. She only just managed to get back from London on the train as all the services are stopping early


Im jut a few miles down the road from ipswich, weve had several flurries but none have settled, but it is blooming cold, cold enough for me to wear a coat, which is unheard of ( yes even at the moment  )
I think it might be icy overnight, rather than snowy as the sky out there right now are as clear as a bell and the stars, even in this built up area ( for a market town) are bright and twinkling


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

When I moved to the countryside in Northumberland I was secretly hoping that living in the countryside would mean I'd get snowed in.

This has yet to happen...

I'm hoping the weather forecasters aren't lying and tomorrow I get snowed in. However, I suspect I'll be disappointed and I won't be sledding in the field opposite my house tomorrow.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

mrs phas said:


> Im jut a few miles down the road from ipswich, weve had several flurries but none have settled, but it is blooming cold, cold enough for me to wear a coat, which is unheard of ( yes even at the moment  )
> I think it might be icy overnight, rather than snowy as the sky out there right now are as clear as a bell and the stars, even in this built up area ( for a market town) are bright and twinkling


Hope it was just a shower rather then a lot of snow. She lives near Nacton at Prioty Park


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Siskin said:


> Just had an email from SIL who leaves near Ipswich on Suffolk. She says it's snowing and settling and she's worried about whether her mums carers will get through this evening and tomorrow. She only just managed to get back from London on the train as all the services are stopping early


It is a worry with the elderly this weather that they get the help they need. 
I went into my mother's today she's 89 and I topped her up with food and an extra blanket on her bed. She has the heating up on high all the time so don't think she will notice how cold it actually is anyway. It's like a sauna in there and I can't stand the heat.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

A water fall at Brecon Beacons has frozen


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Siskin said:


> Hope it was just a shower rather then a lot of snow. She lives near Nacton at Prioty Park


that is the opposite side to me, and nearer to the east coast, but I hope its still at bay for her


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

-2.6c and falling outside. Brrrrrrrr.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

mollymo said:


> It is a worry with the elderly this weather that they get the help they need.
> I went into my mother's today she's 89 and I topped her up with food and an extra blanket on her bed. She has the heating up on high all the time so don't think she will notice how cold it actually is anyway. It's like a sauna in there and I can't stand the heat.


The other way round here. My mother came round earlier and stripped off to her tshirt complaining our house is too hot. Once she left I wrapped myself under the thick throw with two dogs as hot water bottles and than OH whacked the fire on aswell :Hilarious


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

Its snowing here, but its weird tiny bits of ice not really snow. OH is in an amber alert area for tomorrow. Not sure when I'll see him next.

Hope everyone stays safe. Also hope all who are going to Crufts get there


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

huh....I cant see any snow falling and yet every time i look out the window there is abit more on the ground!  Must be coming down somewhere.


Side effect of this super cold weather is that my freezer has stopped working.:Banghead Ive had to put the fast freeze function on to hopefully kickstart it (I dont think anything in it would make me sick if it got unfrozen and frozen again!).
Rest of the house is about 5C at the moment...poor freezer thinks Ive left it outside!LOL


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

There was no snow lying an hour ago; now there's a couple of inches. Fortunately I'm not due to go anywhere tomorrow and I won't be doing any driving until the weekend. Come to think of it, I've never actually driven when there's been snow on the roads. Is it really as bad as people say it is?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

No snow here currently...so much for the snow that was supposed to fall over night!

Since I haven't slept...I might actually wake up to some in a few hours...although should I really believe my weather app which told me it would snow through the night!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Minus 12C here and still blowing a gale. A dusting of snow on the ground and more forecast later.

I'm hibernating until the weather gets better!


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Got a decent layer of snow here overnight. Woke up for uni and came downstairs to find the garden white! Now I want to stay off and walk Samson in it even though it's bitterly cold, he loves snow!


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> Minus 12C here and still blowing a gale. A dusting of snow on the ground and more forecast later.
> 
> I'm hibernating until the weather gets better!


Haha this is me. I can't wait to not have to go out in 2-3 layers to stop myself shivering! I was thinking the other day wouldn't it be nice to walk Samson in just a t-shirt :Hilarious


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

We have snow here! Not tons, but a good covering. It’s supposed to snow more later today I think


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Boxerluver30 said:


> Haha this is me. I can't wait to not have to go out in 2-3 layers to stop myself shivering! I was thinking the other day wouldn't it be nice to walk Samson in just a t-shirt :Hilarious


Haha me too!

Can you believe, people actually had the windows open in work yesterday! I had so many layers on and it was snowing outside but apparently it was warm enough for some people to open a window


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Teddy-dog said:


> Haha me too!
> 
> Can you believe, people actually had the windows open in work yesterday! I had so many layers on and it was snowing outside but apparently it was warm enough for some people to open a window


:Jawdrop strange people!


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Lovely and sunny here in my part of London this morning and a nice warm 21° (in my home not outside ) and no visible snow anywhere near me.

Watching the news at the moment and don't understand what all the panic is about, it is winter after all. Would be nice if it does snow and it stays on the ground in London. My dad gets snow in Lancashire every year and says it is nothing compaired to previous years although he said it is bitterly cold though.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Something i have never witnessed before, we have heavy snow, plus thunder and lightning, *


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Few snow pics  nice covering for a walk. Roads are all fine and gritted too


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Siskin said:


> out of a beautiful blue sky tiny crystals of snow would fall. I believe it's got a name, something like snow diamonds.


I have seen that! It is beautiful, like being inside a snow globe ornament.

https://nsidc.org/cryosphere/glossary/term/diamond-dust


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2018)

We have plenty of snow here today. Buddy is happy but I’m not because it gives me problems walking Buddy, I can’t tell where the curb is when crossing the road. I can’t use my long cane in snow because the roller on it won’t work in snow because it hates snow. Still snowing too. My sister got Jorja to school but now she can’t actually get to work because everywhere is queing because of the snow.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2018)

JANICE199 said:


> *Something i have never witnessed before, we have heavy snow, plus thunder and lightning, *


That's an odd combination isn't it lol. I thought it was too cold for thunder and lightning.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2018)

Boxerluver30 said:


> Got a decent layer of snow here overnight. Woke up for uni and came downstairs to find the garden white! Now I want to stay off and walk Samson in it even though it's bitterly cold, he loves snow!


You can have our snow too if you like, I don't want it.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Teddy-dog said:


> View attachment 346286
> View attachment 346287
> View attachment 346288
> 
> ...


Looks very picturesque there, with the lights from the buildings glowing too .


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

We had a little snow overnight and as expected it was minus 8 this morning. The trains are running normally although the NS does have a winter timetable ready that allows more time gap and slightly slower trains but that isn't needed yet. buses are running, schools are open, life goes on as normal..
The big news , the one that was top of the headlines? Tomorrow will be the first marathon on natural ice, not the 200km 11 city tour but a marathon in Arnhem nonetheless .. People are enjoying winter.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

JoanneF said:


> I have seen that! It is beautiful, like being inside a snow globe ornament.
> 
> https://nsidc.org/cryosphere/glossary/term/diamond-dust


That's it, well done. It really is quite beautiful when it happens


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *Something i have never witnessed before, we have heavy snow, plus thunder and lightning, *


It happened here once years ago. It's a most odd combination to see. The heavy snow turned pink every time there was a flash of lightening. I phoned up my husband to tell him to leave work now as the snow was so heavy. Just as well he did as he wouldn't have been able to get up the hills as everywhere ground to a halt.

We have sun and some cloud about this morning, very cold and the occasional snowflake floating by.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Siskin said:


> It happened here once years ago. It's a most odd combination to see. The heavy snow turned pink every time there was a flash of lightening. I phoned up my husband to tell him to leave work now as the snow was so heavy. Just as well he did as he wouldn't have been able to get up the hills as everywhere ground to a halt.
> 
> We have sun and some cloud about this morning, very cold and the occasional snowflake floating by.


*Apparently such a thing is called thundersnow. *
*https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/4773791/thundersnow-uk-weather/*


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

No snow for us.... we are going to get dumped on Thursday,Friday and Saturday here in oxfordshire


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Plenty of snow here and its still snowing! Usually we get left out when it snows elsewhere so its a novelty. It looks pretty but Id rather not TBH coz of all the unfun stuff.
The fact I live on the side of a steep hill and am scared of falling over when its slippery.
the kids who throw snowballs at my windows.
the fact when I woke up the warmest room in my house was only 10C.

still....I have plenty of food in, nowhere to be til the weekend and the dogs can always run around the garden for exercise so '****! to it!':Finger


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

JANICE199 said:


> *Apparently such a thing is called thundersnow. *
> *https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/4773791/thundersnow-uk-weather/*


I saw that when I lived on the Bristol Channel. Very odd.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Something i have never witnessed before, we have heavy snow, plus thunder and lightning, *


I've seen that combination once before, years ago down the stables at a local farm (my day to ride a friends horse), it's spectacular! Even the farmer said he'd never seen anything like it before, and he wasn't a young man. It made hauling buckets of water around in the freezing cold a bit more bearable...


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

hmm...I swept my backstep about 2 hours and now its almost disappeared!:Wideyed

When I woke up there was snow, but now there is SNOW.:Smug


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Just saw this on facebook


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I have 4mm of snow... that's melting fast.

Think that's the snow for the year.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Snowing here in the midlands (warwickshire) swopping between almost a drizle to fast & heavy. 

Dogs love it, running round like loonies this morning. Lucy wee'd on the door step, she wasn't going out any further! 

Temp is currently minus one :Coldfeet 

Currently sat in office next to the biggest radiator watching everyone shivering as they walk past !


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

lullabydream said:


> I have 4mm of snow... that's melting fast.
> 
> Think that's the snow for the year.


Still at least you got some.:Smuggrin

The forecast here is for no snow, however we have had light snow coming down all morning. It's not settling though, just looks pretty coming down


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Still at least you got some.:Smuggrin
> 
> The forecast here is for no snow, however we have had light snow coming down all morning. It's not settling though, just looks pretty coming down


Just checked now...it's melted!!!! Nice and sunny though! Eevee went out in it because she never saw the snow. Very blink and you will miss it!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

lullabydream said:


> Just checked now...it's melted!!!! Nice and sunny though! Eevee went out in it because she never saw the snow. Very blink and you will miss it!


I've just looked out to more heavier snow which is settling. Think I need to ring the BBC and tell them their forecast isn't quite right


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Just watching people (idiots) trying to drive up my very steep road. Kinda funny watching their little wheels spinning!LOL


Neighbour has got out a child sized motorbike now... coz what parent doesnt want to stick their child on a motorbike in dangerous weather conditions!?


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Had a slight dusting of snow over night here (Wiltshire) and been trying to snow, unsuccessfully all morning  sunshine and blue sky at the moment, bitterly cold though!
Think we're suppose to get our share Thursday/Friday  Hate snow!!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I've just got in from walking George. Walked in sunshine with snow falling on me. Very odd.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

We have about 6ins and it is still snowing, it has been very heavy at times
I am in Kent
Chilli thinks it is fun, much better than rain


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Snow just spitting at us here again.

Got to feel sorry for the birds, with this very cold snowy weather elsewhere though


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

chissy 15 said:


> Had a slight dusting of snow over night here (Wiltshire) and been trying to snow, unsuccessfully all morning  sunshine and blue sky at the moment, bitterly cold though!
> Think we're suppose to get our share Thursday/Friday  Hate snow!!


We seem to be sharing the same weather conditions. Although in Gloucestershire we are near the Wiltshire border


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Had a moderate flurry for about half an hour here an hour ago, left about half a cm on bushes and car roofs. Some people decided to go and work from home just in case...


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

https://dailynewshungary.com/even-the-north-pole-will-be-warmer-than-hungary/


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

Brighton today




























Mrs 2C2D and Maisie


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Some more flurries today, but nothing has settled. It’s just flipping cold! Snuggled up under my blanket and I don’t intend to move


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

Essex is very cold bright and sunny and thawing now took archie on the beach this morning he realy enjoyed himself


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Well it's cold ...it's snowed again sometime this afternoon and about 6mm has settled. However it's sunny now...and I don't know if we will get anymore.

Feel rubbish due to bad sleep and headache so...bit relieved I will miss the joy of dog walking in the snow currently.


----------



## Summerisle73 (Feb 17, 2018)

Coming down heavy here now (Northumberland). Been off and on all day but looks like it might be settling in for the night. Bonus is tomorrow's clients have had to cancel so extra day off to (hopefully) enjoy the snow! Monty is especially pleased as tomorrow is his birthday (and he's hoping to find more snowman to growl at, like he did earlier on).


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Ahhh jealous! 

Liverpool had quite heavy snow for a few hours this morning (5ish) and I managed to get covered in it, getting it off the car. By 2pm though we had glorious sunshine and though its tried a few flakes since, most has melted already! 

Kudos to our council, all the roads but the side roads were great!

Fingers crossed for some tonight! :Happy


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

We have had a few flakes - just enough to make the ground look like it's been dusted with icing sugar.

A friend ran out of bread and milk earlier and went to the shops. The shelves are completely bare. I wonder how many of those people who are stockpiling perishable foods have stopped to think about those who may be left with NO food?!!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

CuddleMonster said:


> We have had a few flakes - just enough to make the ground look like it's been dusted with icing sugar.
> 
> A friend ran out of bread and milk earlier and went to the shops. *The shelves are completely bare. I wonder how many of those people who are stockpiling perishable foods have stopped to think about those who may be left with NO food?!*!


It was the same at Sainsbury's this morning, but some of the shelves were empty as they were waiting for deliveries.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

CuddleMonster said:


> A friend ran out of bread and milk earlier and went to the shops. The shelves are completely bare. I wonder how many of those people who are stockpiling perishable foods have stopped to think about those who may be left with NO food?!!


really glad I had a food delivery on monday morning...lucky timing!

Usually Kent is the last place to get any snow so its really weird to see tons of the stuff, with more expected overnight as well!

Have we all turned into 'snowflakes' about it though? I can remember in the 70s having heavy snowfalls and we just carried on as normal. Frost on the inside of your window and wearing your coat around the house...


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Hmmmmm. We plan to go shopping tomorrow as our major snowfall days are Thursday through to Saturday. I wonder if there will be anything left? 


*note to self. Go early*


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> really glad I had a food delivery on monday morning...lucky timing!
> 
> Usually Kent is the last place to get any snow so its really weird to see tons of the stuff, with more expected overnight as well!
> 
> Have we all turned into 'snowflakes' about it though? I can remember in the 70s having heavy snowfalls and we just carried on as normal. Frost on the inside of your window and wearing your coat around the house...


Ah, the great snowfall of 62/63, now that was a lot of snow, went on for three months. No days off school, just had to plod the mile or so through the snow. There was even food left in the shops cos people couldn't afford to overspend and stock up (no credit cards for a start)


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

It's the media that stir it all up. Acting like 6 inches of snow is the beginning of Armageddon.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

It's pathetic so far. I can't say I'm finding it seriously cold either...not to the dramatic and 'record' breaking minus temps predicted. Perhaps it will hit us more towards the end of the week, but either way, 'the Beast from the East' that lasted a mere week just sounds like such a letdown :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Who is stockpiling food its three days of cold weather !


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> Who is stockpiling food its three days of cold weather !


Stupid people


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> Who is stockpiling food its three days of cold weather !


who has the freezer space for stockpiling food?
or maybe you just leave it outside in the snow!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Snow starting in 86 minutes in my area according to Accuweather....a whole 3-6cm  

We got caught in a snow shower earlier today on our walk. Started off as hail turning to snow shortly after. Was really enjoyable actually.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Have had snow on and off all day today here in my area of South Wales and it has settled on the roads and paths according to my sons car it is -1c 
but the sun has been shining all day to but not melting the snow


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

catz4m8z said:


> who has the freezer space for stockpiling food?
> or maybe you just leave it outside in the snow!


I have to admit I do stockpile food every winter simply because if the snow's too deep I can't get my car out of the garage or open the front gates and I'm certainly not risking my life by driving 12 miles along icy country lanes to the nearest shop just to buy milk!

Unfortunately human groceries are the one thing I can't order online as none of the supermarkets deliver to my remote part of the world The dogs and cat are lucky because the pet shops deliver regularly

I suppose if the worst came to the worst I could always make a stew from Pedigree Chum?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

The thermometer is showing -3c here.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Magyarmum said:


> I suppose if the worst came to the worst I could always make a stew from Pedigree Chu


I stockpile dog food ..... OH has often joked that if human food ran out (think apocalyptic event) at least we would be eating venison :Hilarious


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Siskin said:


> Stupid people


Oy ! Don't come round to my place when you're starving.  :Hilarious

No , not really . i did go to PAH to stock up on JWB dog food because its running out and I can't get it in the local shops .


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

lullabydream said:


> Well it's cold ...it's snowed again sometime this afternoon and about 6mm has settled. However it's sunny now...and I don't know if we will get anymore.
> 
> Feel rubbish due to bad sleep and headache so...bit relieved I will miss the joy of dog walking in the snow currently.


 Hope you feel better soon. 
There's a smattering of snow here but more is on the way . Libby has a vet appointment tomorrow for her booster so I'm hoping the snow will hold off.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> Oy ! Don't come round to my place when you're starving.  :Hilarious
> 
> No , not really . i did go to PAH to stock up on JWB dog food because its running out and I can't get it in the local shops .


Isla's fine for dog food and treats, just need our normal weekly shop stuff really. It's supposed to warm up and rain here on Sunday. In fact it needs to warm up and rain by Sunday as we need to get the motorhome down to the garage for a service and mot on Monday. The last thing we want to have to do is take the motorhome out if it's icy as its pretty useless in the snow and ice.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

lullabydream said:


> Well it's cold ...it's snowed again sometime this afternoon and about 6mm has settled. However it's sunny now...and I don't know if we will get anymore.
> 
> Feel rubbish due to bad sleep and headache so...bit relieved I will miss the joy of dog walking in the snow currently.


Hope you get a better nights sleep tonight. Have you got any antihistamines knocking around, especially Piriton? Makes me sleep well


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Kids have spent all day sliding along the snow outside my house until it resembles a skating rink.
Guess I'll be getting to use my Yaktrax tomorrow!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Hope you get a better nights sleep tonight. Have you got any antihistamines knocking around, especially Piriton? Makes me sleep well


Am on a myriad of medications including amitriptyline that's supposed to help me sleep...it fails miserably.


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

After he Dec 2010 snow where I was without power for a few days, I'm now prepped with a gas camp cooking stove, paraffin lamp, gas heater and always keep tins of chunky soup in plus the raw ingredients for making bread. I've got enough food to keep me till Sunday and enough for the dog till end of March. 

I'd rather not have to go out if I can help it. Been enough bumps on the road today as it.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

We always used to 'stockpile' for winter in that we would make sure we had lots of tinned and dry goods at the start of the winter. And we would buy in flour, potatoes, dog food etc before it ran low. That is sensible preparation when you live in an area that gets snowed in regularly. But bulk buying dozens of milk bottles because we've been promised three days of snow is silly. I bet most of it ends up being thrown away.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

CuddleMonster said:


> We always used to 'stockpile' for winter in that we would make sure we had lots of tinned and dry goods at the start of the winter. And we would buy in flour, potatoes, dog food etc before it ran low. That is sensible preparation when you live in an area that gets snowed in regularly. But bulk buying dozens of milk bottles because we've been promised three days of snow is silly. I bet most of it ends up being thrown away.


That's the awful thing isn't it, all that stuff being thrown away because after a couple of days the weather resets to normal for the UK.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> really glad I had a food delivery on monday morning...lucky timing!
> 
> Usually Kent is the last place to get any snow so its really weird to see tons of the stuff, with more expected overnight as well!
> 
> Have we all turned into 'snowflakes' about it though? I can remember in the 70s having heavy snowfalls and we just carried on as normal. Frost on the inside of your window and wearing your coat around the house...


All I can think is it's an indication of how warm the winters have turned or how idiotic the press are because when I was a child I remember it snowing every winter. Snow would be ploughed off the roads and the school walk involved jumping around in the piled up snow and gradually over a few days watching it go from pristine white to dog wee yellow or muddy brown. I grew up in the south of England . There is definitely less snow than those times but to call this severe weather and very cold when it's February is just crazy.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Weather's affecting power here today. Had 4 power cuts ranging from seconds to over an hour since 2:00 this afternoon. Some areas were told it could take 4 hours to get power back on. Snow atm is about 2" thick. Weather alternates between snowing and clear skies.

Wd're apparently supposed to experience thunder, too, later on.

Not stockpiling, exactly, but I did go shopping today to ensure we have enough supplies to see us through to the weekend.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Just been out for a last walk with Murphy.. The gritters are out on the main roads again we still have a dusting of snow and its minus 5 at the moment..
Of course there are always a few idiots who speed and try to 'drift 'their car round the corner..Most end up in the ditch but it does cause slippery patches.
Nothing like the winter of 95/96 though..We had creeping ice on the inland sea back then everyone went along to climb on it and take photos it was quite the tourist attraction!


----------



## MissPink (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm in West Berkshire and we've had a dusting of snow this afternoon but the temperature outside is -10.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

CuddleMonster said:


> A friend ran out of bread and milk earlier and went to the shops. The shelves are completely bare.





Boxer123 said:


> Who is stockpiling food its three days of cold weather !


In the bad winter here in 2010 our local co-op had to lock its doors one day as customers were getting physical over bread!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

JoanneF said:


> In the bad winter here in 2010 our local co-op had to lock its doors one day as customers were getting physical over bread!


Having once worked in a next Boxing Day sale I can believe this !


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> In the bad winter here in 2010 our local co-op had to lock its doors one day as customers were getting physical over bread!


A few years ago when the manager of our co op was delayed by snow, but the bread was left in a cage by the door, some people actually stole the bread, while some of us watched (disgusted ) because they wouldn't wait a few minutes.

Unbelievable!

Nobody was starving


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

We've had some snow fall overnight.










I'm keeping the birds and squirrels fed and watered.

Will need to make sure ponds have some open area later when it warms up a bit to protect the fish and frogs.

Hoping it clears countrywide by Thursday as DS is driving up to Lake District with friends. They are meant to be playing golf on Friday!


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

The temp went down to 17 in old money last night and we had more snow
It did melt a little in the sun yesterday but we had it most of the night

My daughter is flying into Gatwick tomorrow so I am hoping it will be OK


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Quite deep here this morning - & still snowing Apparently our region is going to be one of the hardest it. The dogs are loving it so at least they're happyenguin

On a deadly serious note weather patterns are being affected because the Arctic is meltdown.

Truly terrifying. https://www.theguardian.com/environ...scientists-alarmed-by-crazy-temperature-rises


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> Hoping it clears countrywide by Thursday as DS is driving up to Lake District with friends.


Is he taking the Audi?


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

We've had quite a lot overnight and it's still coming down! Cleared my car to drive to work and it's now pretty much covered again.








This is a pond:























It wasn't snowing on our morning walk but it is really snowing now. The roads were looking pretty clear but not so much now...


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Seriously I know people make jokes about the Irish being thick but this goes beyond thick .. I would urge anyone who sees a pet being left outside (Oscar and Zara excluded ) to bang on the persons door or call animal welfare .
https://www.thesun.ie/news/2233812/...-to-keep-their-pets-inside-during-storm-emma/


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

dorrit said:


> Seriously I know people make jokes about the Irish being thick but this goes beyond thick .. I would urge anyone who sees a pet being left outside (Oscar and Zara excluded ) to bang on the persons door or call animal welfare .
> https://www.thesun.ie/news/2233812/...-to-keep-their-pets-inside-during-storm-emma/


Would someone please inform Georgina who seems to think she's Oscar and Zara's little sister?

It's -9C here and still blowing a gale but will HRH come in ..... not on your nelly. If she come in she might miss something very important going on in the village or we might be invaded by imaginary marauding hordes .. who knows ..... it's just not worth the risk!

So my Pei girl goes above and beyond the call of duty bless her and stays outside on sentry duty!

Silly girl!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Urghhhh minus 4 here still at the moment. 

My drains are frozen ..... sinks full of water not draining :Wideyed

And the window company are back, so far they’ve taken the front and back doors off (to replace frames that were damaged when fitted) so they’ve created a wind tunnel going through the house :Jawdrop

Me and the dogs are snuggled up on the bed upstairs out the way lol


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> Ah, the great snowfall of 62/63, now that was a lot of snow, went on for three months. No days off school, just had to plod the mile or so through the snow. There was even food left in the shops cos people couldn't afford to overspend and stock up (no credit cards for a start)


I remember that, but as I only lived 5 minutes from school we still had to go, only the children who came on school buses had time off.



Magyarmum said:


> Would someone please inform Georgina who seems to think she's Oscar and Zara's little sister?
> 
> It's -9C here and still blowing a gale but will HRH come in ..... not on your nelly. If she come in she might miss something very important going on in the village or we might be invaded by imaginary marauding hordes .. who knows ..... it's just not worth the risk!
> 
> ...


Dillon's not like his lady love, I having trouble getting him out the door and it's not even a inch deep.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

It's thundering here!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

FeelTheBern said:


> It's thundering here!


Are you getting snow as well - thundersnow!


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

We have had a lot of bluetits and sparrows in the garden, it amazes me how they survive the night

A stupid starling is trying to force it's self in the bluetit's nest box and can only get it's head in. Daft bird


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

checked the weather reports....metoffice says no snow today, BBC says heavy snow. Supposed I'll just have to wait and see!

I think we've had 5-6ins in total the last couple of days which is nearly periscope weather for the poor Chihuahuas! Ive treated them to some porridge for breakie this morning as it def feels like a porridge morning.
Really glad my shifts worked out the way they have though, I have mon-fri off work so dont have to try and walk up to work in this (the road I use gets closed to traffic in icy conditions as its so steep cars just slide and crash at the bottom! Not much fun to try and walk up either).


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> Urghhhh minus 4 here still at the moment.
> 
> My drains are frozen ..... sinks full of water not draining :Wideyed
> 
> ...


Omg you poor things :Wideyed

No snow here atm in my bit of South Wales but it is freezing cold and the wind is sharp. It's trying to snow on and off, the sun is out, its not sticking.

Last night I gritted the nasty corner at the bottom of our road, pinched some to put by our house too, just in case. Its not forecast here until tomorrow and Friday though.

Dh has taken 2 hours (so far) to get into work normally it takes him an hour, he's in London. Waiting to see what Thurs and Fri are like to decide if he tries to come home. I hope he stays there I know he's safe that way.

I've put a sleeping bag in each of Dh, DD and DS's cars (as well as their fleece blankets) so if they are stuck anywhere they'll be ok.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Laid in bed having a lay in with him as I have a much needed hospital appointment this afternoon. Phone rings...it's the hospital my appointment is cancelled. OH complaining like heck about bad weather and how much I need that appointment..the appointment was not local. Finally drag ourselves out of bed...I peak out the window and piped up...we have proper snow. 

It's coming down fast, not particularly deep but am actually surprised it happened at all!

Dogs nipped out to toilet, and even Eevee managed to go and not worry about it. Maisie did want to play in it...so that's great I have a snow loving dog...well another because Stan loves snow!

Need to nip out later and hopefully get to walk the dogs if I can manage it!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

OH and I have a hot air balloon ride booked for Tuesday, can't see it happening. It would be lovely floating over the snowy landscape but the weather conditions have to be just right to allow flying.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> OH and I have a hot air balloon ride booked for Tuesday, can't see it happening. It would be lovely floating over the snowy landscape but the weather conditions have to be just right to allow flying.


Is this the one from ages ago too that kept being cancelled!

I think my advise, fingers crossed for you if it does go ahead wrap up exceptionally warm it would be freezing that far up in the atmosphere


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

-7 here this morning. Definitely the chilliest I've felt in a while. Would prefer it more if I didn't have to drive to work in it.....took me an hour and a half yesterday! not too bad today though......


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

lullabydream said:


> Is this the one from ages ago too that kept being cancelled!
> 
> I think my advise, fingers crossed for you if it does go ahead wrap up exceptionally warm it would be freezing that far up in the atmosphere


Yes, this will be the 5th attempt , itwas OH's Birthday present from May 2016 !


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Was -7 here overnight but is -1 now, but not too bad. It's cold out but nothing beastly here still. Maybe they should just call it Beastly in the North to Easterly .


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

FeelTheBern said:


> Is he taking the Audi?


No, he's borrowing the Kuga! 

4 adult males, 4 bags and 4 sets of golf clubs - a bit tight in the Audi.

At least the Kuga has 4 wheel drive too, which might come in handy


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

FeelTheBern said:


> It's thundering here!


Just talking to a friend in Ayrshire and she says the same: while it was snowing they actually had a thunderstorm. Never saw that myself.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

Scenes at Regents Park. Pond no more!


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> No, he's borrowing the Kuga!
> 
> 4 adult males, 4 bags and 4 sets of golf clubs - a bit tight in the Audi.
> 
> At least the Kuga has 4 wheel drive too, which might come in handy


Unless conditions are absolutely awful I should be driving on Saturday. I've never driven the Skoda in the snow. In fact, the only car I've ever driven in the snow is one that came in a little cardboard box from Toys R Us and required 4 AA batteries (not included).


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Done our shopping and have enough to last quite a while, although didn't actually spend that much oddly.
Plenty of bread left in the Cirencester Tesco's if anyone's interested
Supposed to be a dry day today, but currently snowing, looks like just a shower though


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

It's far too cold. Unless you go out dressed like Kenny from South Park, you'll end up with nose icicles.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

westie~ma said:


> Omg you poor things :Wideyed


They've just finished! Hopefully the house will warm up soon, got the fire on too !

Heavy snow coming down here for the last hour or so. Upstairs bathroom basin still won't drain. The outlet pipe is frozen solid  and we had them back out in September as it wasn't draining properly and they insisted it was ok. Well obviously not as must have had water in it still to freeze up


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=frozen+nipples+dachshund+cartoon&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&fir=3XDgM4Cq_FxAtM%3A%2CaFOHD1cqknwrCM%2C_&usg=__UhrjFHAttomVZpA6eDnNlUX5Ql4=&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwilgsuD5MjZAhXLDMAKHe1ED6YQ9QEILzAD#imgrc=nidPOuf7nIurbM:

I think this sums it up for my girls !


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

This morning in the Bukk Hills about an hour's drive from where I live

http://www.boon.hu/derekig-ero-ho-bukkszentkereszten/3781279


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

The temp has risen to the dizzy height off freezing point

The sun is out but it is also snowing a little


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

FeelTheBern said:


> It's far too cold. Unless you go out dressed like Kenny from South Park, you'll end up with nose icicles.


I don't know Kenny from South Park don't watch it

OH took Chilli out and he looked like the Michalene Man ( spelling wrong) but I am sure you know who I mean


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Bisbow said:


> I don't know Kenny from South Park don't watch it
> 
> OH took Chilli out and he looked like the Michalene Man ( spelling wrong) but I am sure you know who I mean


This is Kenny.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

SusieRainbow said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=frozen+nipples+dachshund+cartoon&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&fir=3XDgM4Cq_FxAtM%3A%2CaFOHD1cqknwrCM%2C_&usg=__UhrjFHAttomVZpA6eDnNlUX5Ql4=&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwilgsuD5MjZAhXLDMAKHe1ED6YQ9QEILzAD#imgrc=nidPOuf7nIurbM:
> 
> I think this sums it up for my girls !


Right there with ya! Took my lot out for a quick half hour walk (me with my Yaktrax on so I dont fall over!LOL) and Hannah was limping and really slowing down towards the end.
Realised when she got home that my long haired daxie type girl was covered in loads of iceballs.:Banghead whoops!:Shy Still, all warmed up and defrosted now...

Dont think we will venture out tomorrow though. Wind chill of -10C _and_ gusts of 40mph?? nah ah...:Meh


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

FeelTheBern said:


> This is Kenny.
> 
> They looked very similar then


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Bisbow said:


>


They looked very similar then


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

2cm overnight. Duly drove to work to find enormous rants on our village FB about the need for 4x4, thick snow, ice, poor road conditions, no grit, no way out of the village, stay at home. 
I drove through the village sans issue..... People really are ott!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

westie~ma said:


> No snow here atm in my bit of South Wales but it is freezing cold and the wind is sharp. It's trying to snow on and off, the sun is out, its not sticking.


What part of South wales are you @westie~ma I ask because here in my part of south wales (Brynmawr Gwent ) we had a couple of inches first thing this morning and although the sun is out it is not melting the snow


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Now there's a warning for yellow snow! Whatever you do, don't eat it.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

:Hilarious


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

FeelTheBern said:


> Unless conditions are absolutely awful I should be driving on Saturday. I've never driven the Skoda in the snow. In fact, the only car I've ever driven in the snow is one that came in a little cardboard box from Toys R Us and required 4 AA batteries (not included).


I'll probably be able to get hundreds of battery operated cars for a tiny price, now that Toys R Us is in liquidation.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> 2cm overnight. Duly drove to work to find enormous rants on our village FB about the need for 4x4, thick snow, ice, poor road conditions, no grit, no way out of the village, stay at home.
> I drove through the village sans issue..... People really are ott!


Goodness only knows what they'd think if they knew I went several miles cross-country between villages in a little Ford Fiesta last night, then!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Jesthar said:


> Goodness only knows what they'd think if they knew I went several miles cross-country between villages in a little Ford Fiesta last night, then!


They'd think you were "dangerous" and asking to get stranded, or worse you had a death wish. It's nuts. I get if your not confident driving in snow, but just take it easy - it's the "panic" imo that causes issues!!


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

Oh no- this just got worse!









All joking aside, we've had almost inches of snow (no drifting in the pic as it's a sheltered area)









Main dual carriageway









Snowing again now, but we should have some respite later. Have had to dig Obie a path and "toilet hole" as the snow is at his head height!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Poor Obie. What a shock for him


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

@Siskin He likes the snow, just not too much of it. What he doesn't like is the snowballs he picks up in his fur. Tried putting paw butter on his legs but it didn't seem to do much. He hates the process of getting rid of them too


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

sesmo said:


> @Siskin He likes the snow, just not too much of it. What he doesn't like is the snowballs he picks up in his fur. Tried putting paw butter on his legs but it didn't seem to do much. He hates the process of getting rid of them too


I've had similar problems with previous dogs, but Isla's fur seems different and it doesn't seem to gather snowballs thankfully. My last golden used to get snow crammed up in her paws and would have to stop and gnaw it out.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Just had an email from the owner of the park wher we have the static on the Suffolk coast. 



Dear All


First Day of Spring, indeed!


The temperature is currently a temperate -5º C, but due to freshen a little overnight, so don’t forget to take a cardigan if you are walking to the pub.


The theory is that the park opens tomorrow. The reality will be that Vince will unlock the gate so as not to prevent you for accessing your caravans, but I really do not recommend that you come.


The small roads are very snowy and with the wind overnight the snow will drift, making many roads impassable. 


The park is fairly much frozen up, with no facilities open, and Vince has not connected those who requested it, so as to avoid burst pipes.


I suggest we wait until the Beast from the East has passed and we see what the Best from the West has to offer.


Bests wishes to all


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Just had an email from the owner of the park wher we have the static on the Suffolk coast.
> 
> Dear All
> 
> ...


How many will receive that and complain then?

I personally think the place is being sensible however you will no doubt get those who complain....just because they can and they are 'paying for the pleasure' so to speak. I really hope that people do not try to travel and make demands, and really do take heed of those words.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I used to own a static van. I would have been very pleased to get that email.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I thought it was funny, didn't realise he had such a good sense of humour. 

I don't think anyone will be upset or moan about it, just getting to the park, which is well off the beaten track, will be the most difficult bit. Just feel sorry for Vince and Ken who look after the park during the winter. They both live in their statics!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

There was barely a drop of snow on the ground at work today, but at home and on the journey it was awful. On the A607 the snow drifts either side of the road were so high traffic was having to take turns to drive in the centre of the road. 

All non-urgent operations an appointments have been cancelled county wide and the forces have been called in to remove stranded motorists.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Siskin said:


> I thought it was funny, didn't realise he had such a good sense of humour.
> 
> I don't think anyone will be upset or moan about it, just getting to the park, which is well off the beaten track, will be the most difficult bit. Just feel sorry for Vince and Ken who look after the park during the winter. They both live in their statics!


My friend lives in a static...long story but his static caravan has great heating!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I got sent this from my 'daughter in law's from first thing this morning...


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Siskin said:


> I thought it was funny, didn't realise he had such a good sense of humour.
> 
> I don't think anyone will be upset or moan about it, just getting to the park, which is well off the beaten track, will be the most difficult bit. Just feel sorry for Vince and Ken who look after the park during the winter. They both live in their statics!


Let's hope they keep warm. 
We have friends who are away in their tourer and told us it was minus 5 when they woke last night and they can't get warm. 
We are booked to be away soon in ours but if this weather continues we definitely won't be going that's for sure.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

mollymo said:


> Let's hope they keep warm.
> We have friends who are away in their tourer and told us it was minus 5 when they woke last night and they can't get warm.
> We are booked to be away soon in ours but if this weather continues we definitely won't be going that's for sure.


We've some friends staying in their motorhome in North Norfolk. Loads of snow and really cold. Even the river they are beside has frozen over and has snow on top.

Outside temperature in our bit of the Cotswolds is -7c


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Siskin said:


> We've some friends staying in their motorhome in North Norfolk. Loads of snow and really cold. Even the river they are beside has frozen over and has snow on top.
> 
> Outside temperature in our bit of the Cotswolds is -7c


Our temperature now is saying - 2c but feels like - 9c that's South Devon. 
Forcast tomorrow be heavy snow by lunchtime.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

mollymo said:


> Our temperature now is saying - 2c but feels like - 9c that's South Devon.
> Forcast tomorrow be heavy snow by lunchtime.


Snow forecast here to, but I don't think it's going to be heavy. I think we are towards the edge of the Amber warning area


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

We had the thunder and lightning thing with the snow earlier - what a fright, it was right on top of us and we were out trying to persuade Timber to do a poo in the snow. For the record, it didn't speed things up ...


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I went out to get milk earlier. It was so cold I got brain freeze on the way back!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Something i have never witnessed before, we have heavy snow, plus thunder and lightning, *


I witnessed this about four years ago and it was the beginning of April. We only usually get snow in February, if any.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Still bitterly cold here being -4 and we now have freezing wind too, oh joy 

I'm outside for work experience in this all day too, I'm wrapping up warm but still think I'll be frozen by the end of day :Arghh


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

- 10C outside but at least the gale force wind has dropped. Yesterday decided to take the dogs a walk around the perimeter of my land but had to come back because I was nearly blown off my feet. Must have only been out for less than 5 minutes by which time my feet and hands were frozen!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

We have snow. One school has already sent a message saying they are shut, I'm making the executive decision for the other, there is no way I'm going out in this.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

So far I have made it about 50m in my car and now I'm stuck, fun times.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Snowing heavily here again. Supposed to be on the late shift at work at 1pm but going to take a view on it in a couple of hours, it's 20 miles of country roads and I'm not risking getting stuck.

Pavements are sheet ice so the dogs ain't getting a walk unless it stops snowing later and I can get the car out safely.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Snowing here, it's come in earlier then forecast, very windy and supposed to get worse. Apart from getting the paper I'm staying in.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

We've got a good covering now in Leeds! Up and over my boots when walking the dog this morning - Teddy loves it! It's still coming down too and pretty cold so I don't think it's going anywhere.

OH has been told to work from home so luckily I don't have to try and make it back at lunchtime for the dog - so I didn't have to dig my car out of the drive and I've walked to work!


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jan 25, 2016)

well I tried to go to asda for some more supplies and the shelves were empty one person said they'd been stood in a queue 45 mins! I thought this is mad! When I got home and looked online there's now several stories of supermarkets being emptied with everyone suddenly 'panic buying' I guess further deliveries of milk and bread etc will be delayed with the heavy snow here too which will make things worse. Hope the snow isn't going to here too much longer!

http://metro.co.uk/2018/02/27/panic-buyers-clear-shelves-asda-cold-weather-bites-7344923/


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Phoenix Rising said:


> well I tried to go to asda for some more supplies and the shelves were empty one person said they'd been stood in a queue 45 mins! I thought this is mad! When I got home and looked online there's now several stories of supermarkets being emptied with everyone suddenly 'panic buying' I guess further deliveries of milk and bread etc will be delayed with the heavy snow here too which will make things worse. Hope the snow isn't going to here too much longer!
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2018/02/27/panic-buyers-clear-shelves-asda-cold-weather-bites-7344923/


People are so selfish.


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jan 25, 2016)

Crikey police were called at one co-op cos someone was 'selfishly stockpiling milk'..lol!

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/56844...ic-buying-shoppers-stockpile-milk-snow-storm/

Why don't people just buy a few extra's a week through winter so they have spare long life or powdered milk and tinned food etc just in case it snows???


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Phoenix Rising said:


> Crikey police were called at one co-op cos someone was 'selfishly stockpiling milk'..lol!
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/56844...ic-buying-shoppers-stockpile-milk-snow-storm/
> 
> Why don't people just buy a few extra's a week through winter so they have spare long life or powdered milk and tinned food etc just in case it snows???


How ridiculous. It's so selfish and stupid. The snows only going to last a few days then it's warming up and it's due to rain. This is the UK for heavens sake, not Siberia.

And back to the weather. Popped up the road to get the paper out of the box and it's just mind numbingly cold out. We've not had that much snow and what there is is blowing about in the wind, but it is coming down more heavily now. Part of the village woke up to discover they have no water

@lullabydream, how are you doing in Lincolnshire, looks like you've had a lot of snow. Did anyone say to you be careful what you wish for:Smuggrin


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I went out to feed the birds earlier. Probably was about 4 inches on the ground then. My footstep now probably have another 2 inches in now. And we are supposed to be one of the more lighter hit areas according to the weather map.

The birds are very grateful. I'll go out and clear the bird bath in a bit and put some fresh water in, it will at least be available then until it freezes.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I am fed up with all his white stuff

Today is my birthday, we were going out to lunch, we have not had any post for 3 days so the only card I got was from OH

I am just getting over a flu type bug and it is snowing hard again

Rant over, I feel a bit better now


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Bisbow said:


> I am fed up with all his white stuff
> 
> Today is my birthday, we were going out to lunch, we have not had any post for 3 days so the only card I got was from OH
> 
> ...




Happy Birthday 

I'm sure it will be made up for once the snow is gone. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday @Bisbow !
at least its going to warm up at the weekend!

Still snowing here and me and the dogs are going to be hibernating today. Now more snow has fallen I get to listen to cars struggling to get up my steep hill again. At least one didnt make it though, it seems to have caught fire!


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Bisbow said:


> I am fed up with all his white stuff
> 
> Today is my birthday, we were going out to lunch, we have not had any post for 3 days so the only card I got was from OH
> 
> ...


At least you get to spend the day with Chilli and the Michelin Man!


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Snowing here, it's come in earlier then forecast, very windy and supposed to get worse. Apart from getting the paper I'm staying in.


Same here, I work as a Passenger Assistant for special needs children and the council have decided not to run transport today or tomorrow. 2 days off for me 
OH gone out in it to pick a special needs passenger up from Newbury, hope weather not too bad there.


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Bisbow said:


> I am fed up with all his white stuff
> 
> Today is my birthday, we were going out to lunch, we have not had any post for 3 days so the only card I got was from OH
> 
> ...


Happy birthday! Sorry it's not being a very good one, perhaps you can celebrate properly when all this white stuff has gone.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Stopped here.....so work for me LOL. 

I saw multiple people with baskets full of milk in Sainsbury's yesterday. I mean literal baskets full. How much milk do they plan on drinking in the space of a few days? I find it quite pathetic really.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

labradrk said:


> Stopped here.....so work for me LOL.
> 
> I saw multiple people with baskets full of milk in Sainsbury's yesterday. I mean literal baskets full. How much milk do they plan on drinking in the space of a few days? I find it quite pathetic really.


You would think people would stock up on hot items, like tea bags and tinned soup if it was actually necessary.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2018)

Part of our back garden today. Still snowing too. Buddy likes the snow but it is too cold for him with the wind.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

labradrk said:


> How much milk do they plan on drinking in the space of a few days?


Well, Ive been mostly living on big mugs of milky hot chocolate this week so getting through lots of milk!
(but mines the plant variety which keeps in the cupboard for ages for no panic buying needed).

Funny how on day one there were kids everywhere here playing and sledding, then just a couple out playing the next day...now its silent out there!
Noticed that the dogs were in and out the garden loads on the first day and that gradually tailed off and now its just out for a wee then back in again.
The novelty soon wears off, doesnt it?


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Bought my milk on Monday, like usual. I did say to the cashier that I wasn't panic buying I always buy this amount of milk, juice and eggs (6 x 2L milk, 6 x 1L of juice and 3 dozen eggs)  My lot are into hot chocolate made with milk and squirty cream, mini marshmallows if any here.

Shopping this week for my mother it was eerily quiet, I thought it would be chaos.

I'm on standby to collect Ds from work as my car is a 4x4, don't want to go out but if it means rescuing him then I'll have to. Will put a sleeping bag in my car too now.



Westie Mum said:


> They've just finished! Hopefully the house will warm up soon, got the fire on too !
> 
> Heavy snow coming down here for the last hour or so. Upstairs bathroom basin still won't drain. The outlet pipe is frozen solid  and we had them back out in September as it wasn't draining properly and they insisted it was ok. Well obviously not as must have had water in it still to freeze up


We had a problem with a slow draining bath, after moving in here, turned out the plumber hadn't cut the drainage pipe from my sink in the kitchen correctly and it was partially blocking the main pipe. Hope they can solve your problem soon.

So you do have heating?



Rosie64 said:


> What part of South wales are you @westie~ma I ask because here in my part of south wales (Brynmawr Gwent ) we had a couple of inches first thing this morning and although the sun is out it is not melting the snow


@Rosie64 I'm in the Neath Valley. It's trying to snow here. Have you seen they've given a red warning now?



Bisbow said:


> I am fed up with all his white stuff
> 
> Today is my birthday, we were going out to lunch, we have not had any post for 3 days so the only card I got was from OH
> 
> ...


Many happy returns, have a lovely day xxx


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

westie~ma said:


> We had a problem with a slow draining bath, after moving in here, turned out the plumber hadn't cut the drainage pipe from my sink in the kitchen correctly and it was partially blocking the main pipe. Hope they can solve your problem soon.
> 
> So you do have heating?


We had all our guttering and waste pipes moved and replaced two years ago (before the house was rendered) and the outlet to the bathroom basin wasn't angled enough IMO. I told them at the time, ive told them twice since and still these men tell me (the woman) that they are correct .... well clearly not because if the angle was correct, it would drain completely, wouldn't have water sat in it to be able to freeze up .... but ya know, what do i know, being a woman 

Oh yes, we have heating on 24/7 .... i'd move out if i never had heating :Hilarious


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> We had all our guttering and waste pipes moved and replaced two years ago (before the house was rendered) and the outlet to the bathroom basin wasn't angled enough IMO. I told them at the time, ive told them twice since and still these men tell me (the woman) that they are correct .... well clearly not because if the angle was correct, it would drain completely, wouldn't have water sat in it to be able to freeze up .... but ya know, what do i know, being a woman
> 
> Oh yes, we have heating on 24/7 .... i'd move out if i never had heating :Hilarious


Oh no, what do you know about things like that ... clearly they solved the problem all by themselves 

Had my fair share of dealing with workmen, my last carpenter who did my kitchen got me completely and thankfully was as fussy as me, his attitude was to do it right the first time or it'll be more hassle having to come back. Although I did have him back to fix my tap but that wasn't his fault.

As long as you (and the dogs) can warm up thats the main thing.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Another gem on FB this morning


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2018)

Jesthar said:


> Another gem on FB this morning


It certainly is the beast from the east.

PS my eye fell out.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

9 inches here now. Getting sick of it! Isn't today supposed to be the first of March?


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Jesthar said:


> Another gem on FB this morning


Pegged out and dried two lots of bedding yesterday :Smug


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Well there was some light snow until an hour ago. It’s stopped now. 
It will be typical that now we are prepared and I even have someone to cover my shift tomorrow am that it will not snow..... lol
To be honest the snow has kind of been dancing around Oxfordshire for the last 2 days. And according to the news we are just on the line for light snow. 
I don’t think we are going to have issues here and have a feeling I’ll be off to work tomorrow at 6am


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

This was forwarded to me from a fb friend


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

@Siskin No more noticeable snow here...

The picture of nearly a foot deep snow is only about 26 miles away...but out in the beyond.

It's windy and I wouldn't be surprised if we get more snow soon...I think we are supposed to be. This morning it felt bitterly cold as I hobbled to the doctors...
The nice children round here thought it was funny to pelt snowballs at a man walking with a walking stick on my route so I did ask him if he was OK...he was and I got his life story. Children who act like that really annoy me, you could tell the man had mobility problems. Sorry rant over...

Then I hobbled to Tescos...seems slightly 'warmer' but really dark so I think it may snow! Hardly any bread at Tesco which is rare...so bought tiger loaf. So my OH will be pleased...and either bananas are cheap at Tescos or people are stock piling them too!

Dogs are waiting for walks with Daddy today...I can't manage it and my son is poorly too!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Banana *****'s the ultimate comfort food. Our Tesco's was fully stocked with everything yesterday, OH said bananas were the normal price.

We haven't had much snow, it's the equivalent of a heavy drizzle at the moment. Looking around on some web cams round the county it looks as if Gloucestershire has escaped the snow at the moment, but there is this snowstorm coming up from the south later.

OH has been doing most of the dogs walking recently, but he's not keen on going anywhere at the moment.

I hope you're son is ok. Mine phoned up yesterday saying he wasn't well and thought he had flu (man flu) so was off work as part of his job involves handling food


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Banana *****'s the ultimate comfort food. Our Tesco's was fully stocked with everything yesterday, OH said bananas were the normal price.
> 
> We haven't had much snow, it's the equivalent of a heavy drizzle at the moment. Looking around on some web cams round the county it looks as if Gloucestershire has escaped the snow at the moment, but there is this snowstorm coming up from the south later.
> 
> ...


Hope your son feels better soon. My son never complains, in fact neither do. But he looks really poorly....I worry out of proportion with bad colds as he lost a close friend to meningitis when he was younger. So for my son to say, am not feeling good...worries me. He usually shrugs it off!


----------



## DFP (Oct 19, 2016)

We've had about four inches of snow here in semi rural Derbyshire. It's very lightly flurrying now, but I hope we don't get more, as I have to drive to Leicester tomorrow and over the weekend, too (trading at an event). I went for a drive today because I needed to see my mechanic, and most roads were fine, if a bit slushy. It's just the side streets like the one I live on that are awkward, but as I always park pointing downhill, and took the time to clear and grit a bit of road, I got out okay. When I come back from Leicester each day, except Sunday, the car's going to be parked on the main road. The M1 looks alright for now, will have to keep checking it, but apparently the roads around the venue I'n trading at are fine, according to the organisers.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Jesthar said:


> Another gem on FB this morning


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

I like their style! Ok, I know we have a red warning in force, but right now, we have light snow and strong winds that are keeping the snow moving and stopping it piling up. I've just driven into Chepstow and found the roads completely clear, but found most of the shops shut due to 'adverse weather' and the few people who were out panic-buying, talking about the 'terrible' snow and wondering how they were going to 'manage' to do a 2 mile drive home!!!  :Banghead People, the fact that there is a red warning in place does not mean the weather you are *currently* experiencing is severe!

My poor mother has just walked up to her local Tescos to find the are completely out of basic supplies. They have a little more snow where she is, but still not much.


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

It’s coming down here now, so I’ve got a lift into work and I’ll be walking home tonight. I’d rather have my car stranded at home than at work.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Right, well, lots of snow here now. Or lots for this part of the country.

House is on a slight hill and there have been cars wheel spinning trying to get up it. Almost been a couple of collisions already .


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

westie~ma said:


> @Rosie64 I'm in the Neath Valley. It's trying to snow here. Have you seen they've given a red warning now?


aah a fair distance from me then, we have quite a few inches now and it hasn't stopped all day, 
it is only fine snow but constant and the wind is blowing it into drifts which makes it worse. Hopefully you won't get it too bad


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

All this cold is making me feel very wimpy. Im only heating one room but one electric heater wasnt cutting it so I had to plug in a second!:Wideyed
Its not like Im trying to achieve 'surface of the sun' temperatures either, just a comfortable 16-18C (and Im still wearing 2 thick jumpers and have my feet on a hottie bottle!LOL).


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Tried to encourage Isla to go out and have a wee and she really didn't want to know. She got as far as the corner of the house where she got a faceful of wind driven snow and zipped back indoors again. Very unlike her as there's very little that will stop her going out, doesn't matter what the weather doing


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

We are being blasted down here in Devon with gusting snow and very strong winds from storm Emma. 
The two elder girls are not keen to go out at all for a wee and need an extra shove. 
Ellie the youngster I can't keep her out of the snow and have to chase her in the house covered in snow but she thinks it's great fun.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

mollymo said:


> We are being blasted down here in Devon with gusting snow and very strong winds from storm Emma.
> The two elder girls are not keen to go out at all for a wee and need an extra shove.
> Ellie the youngster I can't keep her out of the snow and have to chase her in the house covered in snow but she thinks it's great fun.


I'll have to try later and go out with her, if nothing else to make sure she goes. I'm amazed how long she can hold on to a wee


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Lots in Glasgow since these photos yesterday have had more snow


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes they can hold it awhile can't they. 
Ellie keeps standing at the door to go out but I think she is just fascinated by the snow and it's now blowing a gale and sleety snow and she gets soaked. 
None of them have had a poo since this morning. I suppose they will go when their ready.


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jan 25, 2016)

CH5 are doing a Big Freeze special, and talking about what it's going to be like for next few days too. Started at 8pm repeated ch5+1 9pm, 10 killed so far including a 7yr old hit by a car that lost control and crashed into a house.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

westie~ma said:


> Oh no, what do you know about things like that ... clearly they solved the problem all by themselves
> 
> Had my fair share of dealing with workmen, my last carpenter who did my kitchen got me completely and thankfully was as fussy as me, his attitude was to do it right the first time or it'll be more hassle having to come back. Although I did have him back to fix my tap but that wasn't his fault.
> 
> As long as you (and the dogs) can warm up thats the main thing.


Well there was me saying we were warm ..... got back this afternoon and heating was off ..... damn condensate pipe had frozen :Wideyed

Had to wait till OH came back with ladders and just spent over an hour outside defrosting the damn thing which runs the entire height of the house ! Dunno how many times we had to boil the kettle 

My house clearly doesn't like minus temperatures !


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Rosie64 said:


> aah a fair distance from me then, we have quite a few inches now and it hasn't stopped all day,
> it is only fine snow but constant and the wind is blowing it into drifts which makes it worse. Hopefully you won't get it too bad


From about 3pm it started properly then went to the fine snow, its still going. Being blown around so not sticking although there are mini drifts along the road.

Not as bad as I was expecting snow wise but the wind is biting just nipping out to the shed I wear my big coat, its freezing.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> Well there was me saying we were warm ..... got back this afternoon and heating was off ..... damn condensate pipe had frozen :Wideyed
> 
> Had to wait till OH came back with ladders and just spent over an hour outside defrosting the damn thing which runs the entire height of the house ! Dunno how many times we had to boil the kettle
> 
> My house clearly doesn't like minus temperatures !


You are having a nightmare of it , very unlucky for one that length to freeze, my one on the cottage is full height too so hope mine is ok, once this weather is over the worst I'll have to nip down and check.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

George hasn't had a poo for 36 hours. He goes out the door, does the Fastest Pee in the West and runs back in.

I am fully expecting to be cleaning up poo somewhere in the house tomorrow morning.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> Well there was me saying we were warm ..... got back this afternoon and heating was off ..... damn condensate pipe had frozen :Wideyed
> 
> Had to wait till OH came back with ladders and just spent over an hour outside defrosting the damn thing which runs the entire height of the house ! Dunno how many times we had to boil the kettle
> 
> My house clearly doesn't like minus temperatures !


We had our condensation pipe freeze this morning also, our boiler was gurgling and bubbling and I turned if off immediately until I rang our plumber and he came and sorted it. 
I was concerned as I thought we were going to freeze.. But luckily it was soon sorted


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Mirandashell said:


> George hasn't had a poo for 36 hours. He goes out the door, does the Fastest Pee in the West and runs back in.
> 
> I am fully expecting to be cleaning up poo somewhere in the house tomorrow morning.


We found a little present from Reena after her supper, OH and I were doing other things and she took the opportunity . She's been really good about going out every other time but the snow is nearly as deep as them now. I'll need to dig them a trench tomorrow.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

mollymo said:


> We had our condensation pipe freeze this morning also, our boiler was gurgling and bubbling and I turned if off immediately until I rang our plumber and he came and sorted it.
> I was concerned as I thought we were going to freeze.. But luckily it was soon sorted


This is one of the many reasons why we've never upgraded our old oil boiler. It's been there since the house was built in 1986 and has never broken down. It's serviced each year and kept in good nick. Our man says it's doing fine, does the job, so no thoughts about replacing in it with a condensing boiler however more efficient they claim to be. Another reason would be the upheaval of replacing it as the boiler is not on an outside wall (has its own chimney) so no idea how the condensing bit would get to the outside and ive no intention of wrecking my very nice utility room.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

westie~ma said:


> You are having a nightmare of it , very unlucky for one that length to freeze, my one on the cottage is full height too so hope mine is ok, once this weather is over the worst I'll have to nip down and check.


I hope the cottage one is ok, although it might defrost itself by the time you get there 

They did mention lagging it when they fitted it but the foam was ugly so I said no, oops! Think this is the 2nd or 3rd winter with this boiler and first time it's done it so we haven't done too bad.

Basin pipe is still frozen solid though and couldn't be arsed being out there any longer to thaw that one out .... maybe tomorrow!



mollymo said:


> We had our condensation pipe freeze this morning also, our boiler was gurgling and bubbling and I turned if off immediately until I rang our plumber and he came and sorted it.
> I was concerned as I thought we were going to freeze.. But luckily it was soon sorted


That's good you managed to get someone out today .... has yours done it before ?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> George hasn't had a poo for 36 hours. He goes out the door, does the Fastest Pee in the West and runs back in.
> 
> I am fully expecting to be cleaning up poo somewhere in the house tomorrow morning.





SusieRainbow said:


> We found a little present from Reena after her supper, OH and I were doing other things and she took the opportunity . She's been really good about going out every other time but the snow is nearly as deep as them now. I'll need to dig them a trench tomorrow.


Thankfully mine have gone outside for very quick toilet breaks today. Well apart from Lucy - she piddled on the doorstep and then back her bum back in the door and left her nuggets on the mat


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Siskin said:


> This is one of the many reasons why we've never upgraded our old oil boiler. It's been there since the house was built in 1986 and has never broken down. It's serviced each year and kept in good nick. Our man says it's doing fine, does the job, so no thoughts about replacing in it with a condensing boiler however more efficient they claim to be. Another reason would be the upheaval of replacing it as the boiler is not on an outside wall (has its own chimney) so no idea how the condensing bit would get to the outside and ive no intention of wrecking my very nice utility room.


Tbh we saved zero pence with the running costs of our condensing boiler. Our almost 40 year old Worcester was so cheap to run but the last year of its life it broke down almost every other week. Parts were difficult to get and everything inside was corroded so they literally had to hammer and drill old parts out to replace them!

We had it replaced because I was petrified it would pack in mid winter and we wouldn't be able to get parts, or they'd no longer be able to hammer the rusty bits out !


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Mirandashell said:


> George hasn't had a poo for 36 hours. He goes out the door, does the Fastest Pee in the West and runs back in.
> 
> I am fully expecting to be cleaning up poo somewhere in the house tomorrow morning.


Chip can not get out even for a pee the snow is half way up my door and is approx 5 feet wide, 
poor thing is desperate to go out but it is just a solid wall of snow, I have taped some plastic up the cabinets in my kitchen and put paper down 
but so far he has not used it, he hasn't been pee or poo since around 12 noon


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

westie~ma said:


> From about 3pm it started properly then went to the fine snow, its still going. Being blown around so not sticking although there are mini drifts along the road.
> 
> Not as bad as I was expecting snow wise but the wind is biting just nipping out to the shed I wear my big coat, its freezing.


since approx 1 o'clock it has been drifting up my door, since approx 4 it has been half way up the door and approx 5 feet wide and Chip nor I can get out


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Rosie64 said:


> since approx 1 o'clock it has been drifting up my door, it is now half way up the door and approx 5 feet wide and Chip nor I can get out


Could you contact a neighbour and ask them to move the snow for you?


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

FeelTheBern said:


> Could you contact a neighbour and ask them to move the snow for you?


no I have not lived here long and don't know any of my neighbors phone numbers but most of them are elderly anyway
If I wasn't disabled I would be digging myself out but .......


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Rosie64 said:


> no I have not lived here long and don't know any of my neighbors phone numbers but most of them are elderly anyway
> If I wasn't disabled I would be digging myself out but .......


Do any friends/relatives live nearby? You really need to be able to get out of your house.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Schools here closed today and tomorrow. We had fine snow all day up to about 7pm. we have had freezing cold rain this evening. My son was working up in Lancashire today and they started driving home, last thing I heard they had been stuck in the lorry in same place for over an hour. I'm hoping they have some blankets in the lorry. Just heard back from him, two hours from last time, they are still in the same place and are going to have to sleep in the pod overnight.

Just thankful that my granddaughter was born last Saturday, if it had happened today she would have been in trouble.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm leaving the heating on low all night so none of the pipes freeze. I don't normally do this but I don't want to risk getting up to a freezing cold flat with no water.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

FeelTheBern said:


> Do any friends/relatives live nearby? You really need to be able to get out of your house.


Not close enough and they are in the same boat as me snowed in, I will be fine till morning but it is Chip I am worried about


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Rosie64 said:


> Chip can not get out even for a pee the snow is half way up my door and is approx 5 feet wide,
> poor thing is desperate to go out but it is just a solid wall of snow, I have taped some plastic up the cabinets in my kitchen and put paper down
> but so far he has not used it, he hasn't been pee or poo since around 12 noon


Mine have been quite good and Pebbles even went up the garden for a poop this morning, can I persuade them to shift now, not a hope in hell but we have only found one poop indoors.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Rosie64 said:


> Not close enough and they are in the same boat as me snowed in, I will be fine till morning but it is Chip I am worried about


oh dear... hope you have enough supplies in.

re Chip- it sounds kinda gross but maybe if you leave something wee covered where you want him to go it might help! (just thinking how boy dogs like to mark over wee patches!). just a thought...LOL:Shy:Hungover:Hilarious


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

This is where I get very grateful I have cats and litter trays... 

That said, even Charlie-girl isn't staying out long in this weather. She insists on her outside time, but came charging the full length of the garden to get back in after barely ten minutes today.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

No more snow here today but it's very windy so the exposed roads are getting snow drifts! 
Teddy still loving the snow, went out for a wee and bounds about it for a bit before getting down to business. So far we've lost two balls in it as he's failed to bring them back in and left them somewhere!


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jan 25, 2016)

Jesthar said:


> This is where I get very grateful I have cats and litter trays...
> 
> That said, even Charlie-girl isn't staying out long in this weather. She insists on her outside time, but came charging the full length of the garden to get back in after barely ten minutes today.


Thats the good thing about small/tiny dogs you could train them to go in a litter tray too maybe if snow was so deep it would cover them? Have you seen those things on Amazon like dog loo with patch of 'grass'. I'm not one for letting dog's 'go' inside but in an emergency situation (snowed in/snow too deep for dogs size/disabled or elderly owners who can't get out) maybe having a little dog trained to go in a litter tray or something in an emergency may not be a bad idea!

No more snow here so far, just a bit crunchy and icy underfoot. My mum's carer has made it here so I'm gonna try and get into work to drop some stuff off, pick up more work and try and find a shop with milk left! (and some other groceries and see what I can come up with for tea later!).


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Phoenix Rising said:


> Thats the good thing about small/tiny dogs you could train them to go in a litter tray too maybe if snow was so deep it would cover them? Have you seen those things on Amazon like dog loo with patch of 'grass'. I'm not one for letting dog's 'go' inside but in an emergency situation (snowed in/snow too deep for dogs size/disabled or elderly owners who can't get out) maybe having a little dog trained to go in a litter tray or something in an emergency may not be a bad idea!


My 4.5kg Tibetan Spaniel Chloe used a litter tray during the night and when the weather was bad. I never taught her to use the litter box, she learnt from seeing my cat use and decided it was a good idea. It saved me a lot of trouble when we had deep snow on the ground or when it was pouring with rain!


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Roads in and out of Marlborough and down towards M4 J15 closed so doesn't look like I'm going anywhere today. Keep safe everyone!


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Just watching on bbc news lots of people have been stranded in cars around Rochdale (I used to live there) for around 8-10 hours! The military have been going out to give them emergency supplies. Lots of other places transport has been stopped too. 10 deaths as well (didn't catch where). Hope everyone is safe


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Our village website is full of news as everyone wakes up. Apparently the top road has huge drifts all the way along it. Snow plough has broken down at one end and at the other two 4x4's have got stuck. Various people are on their way with snow shovels to see what they can do. Apparently the main road is passable, but no one can get there seems to be the general feeling.

We have a drift outside the back door which means a boot full on the way out. It's not snowing at the moment, but appears to have snowed all night although not heavily. It's the drifting off the fields onto the roads which are causing the most problems it seems. Forecast is for more snow to come


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Frozen rain is falling here now and it is blowing half a gale

Everywhere is very icy now

Take care everyone


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Bisbow said:


> Frozen rain is falling here now and it is blowing half a gale
> 
> Everywhere is very icy now
> 
> Take care everyone


We have got the wind here and due to get the frozen rain soon, really struggled walking Samson in it this morning


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

-7C here and snow is forecast for later this morning and the next 24 hours. After this weekend the temperature goes into the pluses and fingers crossed that's the end of winter for this year!


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jan 25, 2016)

Magyarmum said:


> My 4.5kg Tibetan Spaniel Chloe used a litter tray during the night and when the weather was bad. I never taught her to use the litter box, she learnt from seeing my cat use and decided it was a good idea. It saved me a lot of trouble when we had deep snow on the ground or when it was pouring with rain!


What are Tibetan Spaniels like personality-wise? Do they have a reputation for being as yappy as alot of small dogs are?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Phoenix Rising said:


> What are Tibetan Spaniels like personality-wise? Do they have a reputation for being as yappy as alot of small dogs are?


Yappy in small breeds in my experience is owners fault for not training per se..


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jan 25, 2016)

lullabydream said:


> Yappy in small breeds in my experience is owners fault for not training per se..


Still some tend to be more yappy than others, terriers for example tend to be more yappy than something like a whippet. I just wondered if, the TS descends from spaniels if it was a naturally quieter breed? and may not have as many heatlh issues as a cavalier for example if it's a bit of a rarer breed?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

A friend emailed this to me with the words

Blimey, there's two feet of snow outside.....


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

I've been getting messages all morning from friends warning me to be careful driving which is funny since the snow in our lane is above head height, so I can't even walk out never mind drive! There don't seem to be any cars moving on the main road either, but I can't get close enough to see if it's because of snow or just that no one wants to be out in this weather. Poor Bonnie keeps asking to go out for a walk and then takes one look outside and changes her mind! Fortunately, the wind has blown a clearish patch on the lawn, so once we get through the drifts around the house, she's only up to her tummy, so she's been able to pee and poo. Looks like we'll be stuck for a few days though.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Our local farmers have done an amazing job of helping to keep our roads clear. I hope people will remember this when they next decide to have a moan about them. *


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *Our local farmers have done an amazing job of helping to keep our roads clear. I hope people will remember this when they next decide to have a moan about them. *


Our farmer is out with the snowplough at the moment in between managing the calving of the milk herd


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Phoenix Rising said:


> Still some tend to be more yappy than others, terriers for example tend to be more yappy than something like a whippet. I just wondered if, the TS descends from spaniels if it was a naturally quieter breed? and may not have as many heatlh issues as a cavalier for example if it's a bit of a rarer breed?


I would say my lurcher is an oddment then because she's more vocal than my chihuahuas and Yorkie...

I say lurcher hypothetically she's a long dog. Greyhound Saluki cross...she's vocal as she likes to 'tell me something'

I know previously you didn't listen about chihuahuas...I am sure I saw on Valentino chihuahua breeders website their take on barking...that chihuahuas do not bark any more than other dogs. It's just higher pitched soft yap...people consider less trouble than say a deep bark of a GSD. So people are more inclined to work on it.

Spaniels who work shouldn't be vocal, then again neither should labradors but I still hear these dogs bark in pet homes.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Phoenix Rising said:


> Thats the good thing about small/tiny dogs you could train them to go in a litter tray too maybe if snow was so deep it would cover them? Have you seen those things on Amazon like dog loo with patch of 'grass'. I'm not one for letting dog's 'go' inside but in an emergency situation (snowed in/snow too deep for dogs size/disabled or elderly owners who can't get out) maybe having a little dog trained to go in a litter tray or something in an emergency may not be a bad idea!
> 
> No more snow here so far, just a bit crunchy and icy underfoot. My mum's carer has made it here so I'm gonna try and get into work to drop some stuff off, pick up more work and try and find a shop with milk left! (and some other groceries and see what I can come up with for tea later!).


I have one of those but neither dog will use it ! Tried it when they had surgery , they just sat there looking puzzled, even when I used the 'attractant ' spray. Fortunately there's a small area where the snow has partly melted just outside the patio door, that's good enough for Tango, but Reena tunnels her way to the top of the garden.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Siskin said:


> Our farmer is out with the snowplough at the moment in between managing the calving of the milk herd


Our next door farmer is trying to organise clearing roads in between non-stop water carrying as the pipes to the yard have frozen so water needs to be carried in to the stock. A couple of others have walked several miles across fields to help people as the roads are impassable even by four wheel drives. No snow day off for them!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I have not slept a wink all night. Yesterday George refused to stay outside long enough to poo. He went 36 hours without one. Then he prowled around all night grumbling to himself. I tried taking him out, not having any. Wouldn't poo in the house (which wouldn't bother me in these circumstances if he did. Poo washes out). Nope, just grumble grumble grumble. On the bed, off the bed. On the bed, off the bed. 

Finally, at 6:30, biology overtook him and he told me emphatically that he really needs to go NOW! Front garden, in a howling gale, with him giving me his best RSPCA look.

Then we got some sleep. For about 3 hours.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Phoenix Rising said:


> What are Tibetan Spaniels like personality-wise? Do they have a reputation for being as yappy as alot of small dogs are?





Phoenix Rising said:


> Still some tend to be more yappy than others, terriers for example tend to be more yappy than something like a whippet. I just wondered if, the TS descends from spaniels if it was a naturally quieter breed? and may not have as many heatlh issues as a cavalier for example if it's a bit of a rarer breed?


Tibbies were used as watchdogs in Tibetan monasteries. When they saw strangers approaching they'd bark to alert the guards and the Mastiffs. One of their inherent traits is that they spend a lot of time perched on the back of an armchair looking out of the window and every time someone/thing goes by they'll let you know. Training a Tibbie not to bark is fairly easy because being discriminating and having good memories they soon learn not to bark at anything/one they see regularly.

Tibetan Spaniels aren't spaniels ... their nearest relatives are the Pekingese and the Japanese Chin. They're an extremely healthy breed that haven't altered much from the original. Absolutely delightful little dogs who'll keep you entertained for hours with with their comical quirky ways. Chloe was a real tart and there was nothing she liked, or expected, more than to be the centre of attention and naturally as they're very pretty, dainty dogs, she was always surrounded by admirers!

Of all the puppies/dogs I've ever owned Chloe was without a doubt the most difficult to train. Tibbies have a slightly different mindset to most other breeds and are of the opinion they're "always right" and to persuade them otherwise is virtually impossible. I think it's because they were originally bred to act and think independently from their human owners. By the time she was 9 months old I gave up on formal training and allowed her to just be herself which meant both of us were more relaxed and enjoyed each other far more than before.

I miss her funny quirky bossy ways but have to admit I really appreciate owning an uncomplicated, "honest" thinking dog like my Schnauzer boy!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

A couple of photos from around the village - not my pics

This one is the top road which has been badly affected by drifting snow and several cars had become stranded










This is a bridle path on the opposite side of the valley from me, again high up and affected by drifting snow. Don't think any horses will be going along it for a while


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I think we're one of the safest regions around. No further snow since last night and my grass is now showing through the snow that was on the ground. No bad winds, feels maybe a tad milder out there although I haven't properly been out yet. If we get no further snow everything will be back to normal over the weekend


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Mirandashell said:


> I have not slept a wink all night. Yesterday George refused to stay outside long enough to poo. He went 36 hours without one. Then he prowled around all night grumbling to himself. I tried taking him out, not having any. Wouldn't poo in the house (which wouldn't bother me in these circumstances if he did. Poo washes out). Nope, just grumble grumble grumble. On the bed, off the bed. On the bed, off the bed.


I feel for you that is what I have had all night too Chip pacing and crying at the door he was desperate to go out for a poo and pee, 
although I put stuff down for him to go on he would not give in and go, he finally got to go at around 10 this morning 
when my daughter and son in law got here to dig me out by then it was two thirds of the way up my door 
I passed him out of my bedroom window ( ground floor flat ) because it was going to take a while to dig me out ,
poor little thing was pooing and peeing at the same time the minute his paws touched the floor


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Phoenix Rising said:


> Thats the good thing about small/tiny dogs you could train them to go in a litter tray too maybe if snow was so deep it would cover them? Have you seen those things on Amazon like dog loo with patch of 'grass'. I'm not one for letting dog's 'go' inside but in an emergency situation (snowed in/snow too deep for dogs size/disabled or elderly owners who can't get out) maybe having a little dog trained to go in a litter tray or something in an emergency may not be a bad idea!


I shall be getting one of those and training Chip to use it , he has been so miserable all night crying and pacing because he needed to go, 
not going to get stuck like this again with him


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Rosie64 said:


> poor little thing was pooing and peeing at the same time the minute his paws touched the floor


Oh bless him!


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

We’ve had maybe 4in so far? A brief respite overnight, although it’s created patches of black ice...that I found and fell over on  Luckily my OH was there to grab me and slow my fall, so while my butt touched the floor I didn’t hurt anything thankfully!

It’s coming down again now, and the only way we can get anywhere is by foot as the local roads are just sheet ice!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

and today the weather forecast for where I live is this :Hilarious










A friend from same town as where I live just posted this on her Facebook lol


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> and today the weather forecast for where I live is this :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 346892
> 
> ...


 that is crazy!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Teddy-dog said:


> that is crazy!


And more on the way today too apparently :Hilarious


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

That's incredible, whereabouts in the country are you?


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm about 5 miles away from Merthyr Tydfil xx not many people would know of the name of the town I live in but tend to know of Merthyr lol xx


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I ventured out for the first time in two days as the weather forecast for my part of Surrey is for loads more snow between four and six this afternoon, and I was concerned that I might run out of food for the various animals! I got back home at just before one and am very glad I went when I did - it's coming down in bucketloads again! Fortunately it's much warmer today than yesterday (when it was -9!) so we will go out for a walk in due course.


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jan 25, 2016)

Has to be Scotland with snow like that! ..or Alaska!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Not sure if there's any more snow forecast for Leeds (maybe a tiny bit) but it's still bitterly cold. The wind is up and freezing! OH is working from home again so has walked Teds (he's still loving the snow). I'm off up to the yard after work brrrr. Horse has been in again today as his field isn't sheltered and his fieldmates are all in (he doesn't like being out by himself). All the taps are frozen too so we have to walk up to the house to get buckets of water (they normally have automatic drinkers). 

Luckily we have an indoor school so the horse can still have a good leg stretch when I get there  

Hoping my car will start after two days of sitting on the drive in the snow


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

My Cleo must be sick of holding too long...she's actually just nipped for a wee...it's icy outside now even though things are melting 

As she was such a good girl she got a treat!

Am upstairs tucked up...feels mighty quiet still. The main roads in to the town which just happen to be at the top and bottom of my street are clear. Gritters have done an amazing job on main roads...but definitely people are listening to warnings about not travelling if no need to.


Hope no one takes offence to people liking posts...I tend to like posts here to acknowledge the suffering everyone is going through, the humour some posts have highlighted in bad situations, are great too. It's amazing how everyone is coping considering, and to be honest we are the lucky ones as someone has mentioned as we have roofs over our heads!


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Well, the freezing rain has stopped Hurrah

But the snow has started to fall again. Here we go again


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Bisbow said:


> Well, the freezing rain has stopped Hurrah
> 
> But the snow has started to fall again. Here we go again


Chilli will be happy...chilli by name chilli by nature....

Even though she's named after the spice/condiment...she definitely loves the chilli snow.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

It amuses me greatly that people keep telling me to be careful when I'm driving. This is our road! Not driving anywhere for a while. The shallowest part is 3 feet deep, the deepest part over 6 feet deep.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Didnt realiese you lived in Narnia @CuddleMonster !:Hilarious


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

catz4m8z said:


> Didnt realiese you lived in Narnia @CuddleMonster !:Hilarious


I wish! Edge of the Forest of Dean. Apparently, it's worse further in.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

We seem to have wet snow coming down now.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Clairabella said:


> and today the weather forecast for where I live is this :Hilarious


That is exactly what I got up to this morning,I am in Brynmaw not far from Merthyr, when I went to bed at 1 am it was about half that then this morning
it was exactly like that, my daughter and son in law dug me out but it is building up again fast it is the wind making it drift if the wind died down it wouldn't be half as bad
there are 4foot high drifts going across the road here and nothing can pass even 4x4's are having trouble



Phoenix Rising said:


> Has to be Scotland with snow like that! ..or Alaska!


No not scotland it is South Wales


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> I hope the cottage one is ok, although it might defrost itself by the time you get there
> 
> They did mention lagging it when they fitted it but the foam was ugly so I said no, oops! Think this is the 2nd or 3rd winter with this boiler and first time it's done it so we haven't done too bad.
> 
> ...


We only got a plumber quickly cause he does all the work for my husbands business and came as a favour to us luckily. 
No it hasn't frozen before that we knew of but when it was serviced 3 weeks ago the condenser pipe was cracked and had to be replaced so maybe it has and expanded the pipe then hence the crack. 
This boiler is 2 yrs old and we had our old boiler 28 yrs and never had no problems with it.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

CuddleMonster said:


> I wish! Edge of the Forest of Dean. Apparently, it's worse further in.


 I went on holiday there last year and really loved it but the tiny hilly lanes scared me s**tless. I was actually saying to OH last night that I'm glad I wasnt there now .


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

well gaddammit! more snow....
I def asked for no more snow, I remember clearly.:Banghead
I really thought we were safe as when I walked the dogs earlier it was raining lightly. The novelty has most definately worn off....:Shifty


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

mollymo said:


> We only got a plumber quickly cause he does all the work for my husbands business and came as a favour to us luckily.
> No it hasn't frozen before that we knew of but when it was serviced 3 weeks ago the condenser pipe was cracked and had to be replaced so maybe it has and expanded the pipe then hence the crack.
> This boiler is 2 yrs old and we had our old boiler 28 yrs and never had no problems with it.


Well ours stayed on most of the night and then went off again in the early hours, cue mad woman outside in her pajamas this morning! Went off to work, OH came home early and boiler was off again. Damn thing!

Back on again now but no idea how long for ..... as it's snowing again!

Supposed to be flying from Birmingham to Isle of Man early tomorrow to see my grandbabies. Hoping the flights will still go. They've either been delayed or cancelled today.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

catz4m8z said:


> well gaddammit! more snow....
> I def asked for no more snow, I remember clearly.:Banghead
> I really thought we were safe as when I walked the dogs earlier it was raining lightly. The novelty has most definately worn off....:Shifty


Can you send it my direction please?

We never get snow got a bit...then I pulled my hip flexor so been hobbling in it...but it's nearly back to normal.

I want another snowy walk tomorrow


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jan 25, 2016)

which weather site do you guys find most accurate? Netweather said I had 95% of snow all day today and we've had nothing today. BBC has not shown snow when it was snowing and not always accurate with rain either. The press make it sound like the apocalypse is coming! .. and pick out the worst forecast and make it sound like its going to be that bad EVERYWHERE! I've yet to find a good one with 100% track record!


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jan 25, 2016)

CuddleMonster said:


> It amuses me greatly that people keep telling me to be careful when I'm driving. This is our road! Not driving anywhere for a while. The shallowest part is 3 feet deep, the deepest part over 6 feet deep.
> 
> View attachment 346909


That's a road!!!!


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Siskin said:


> This is one of the many reasons why we've never upgraded our old oil boiler. It's been there since the house was built in 1986 and has never broken down. It's serviced each year and kept in good nick. Our man says it's doing fine, does the job, so no thoughts about replacing in it with a condensing boiler however more efficient they claim to be. Another reason would be the upheaval of replacing it as the boiler is not on an outside wall (has its own chimney) so no idea how the condensing bit would get to the outside and ive no intention of wrecking my very nice utility room.


We


Westie Mum said:


> Well ours stayed on most of the night and then went off again in the early hours, cue mad woman outside in her pajamas this morning! Went off to work, OH came home early and boiler was off again. Damn thing!
> 
> Back on again now but no idea how long for ..... as it's snowing again!
> 
> Supposed to be flying from Birmingham to Isle of Man early tomorrow to see my grandbabies. Hoping the flights will still go. They've either been delayed or cancelled today.


Oh dear that's all you need in this weather a boiler on the blink. 
Well I hope you get to see your family but with it snowing again is not good. 
All airflights are cancelled down here (Devon) and it's started snowing again on top of very icy roads with strong winds just to top it off.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

To cheer everyone up a bit, here's info on the winter of 1947

http://www.markvoganweather.com/2015/12/12/a-look-back-winter-of-1946-47/


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Phoenix Rising said:


> which weather site do you guys find most accurate? Netweather said I had 95% of snow all day today and we've had nothing today. BBC has not shown snow when it was snowing and not always accurate with rain either. The press make it sound like the apocalypse is coming! .. and pick out the worst forecast and make it sound like its going to be that bad EVERYWHERE! I've yet to find a good one with 100% track record!


I find accuweather, well, accurate. Or there is a site called weatherbug

https://www.weatherbug.com/weather-forecast/now/greater-london-city-of-westminster-uk


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Rosie64 said:


> That is exactly what I got up to this morning,I am in Brynmaw not far from Merthyr, when I went to bed at 1 am it was about half that then this morning
> it was exactly like that, my daughter and son in law dug me out but it is building up again fast it is the wind making it drift if the wind died down it wouldn't be half as bad
> there are 4foot high drifts going across the road here and nothing can pass even 4x4's are having trouble
> 
> No not scotland it is South Wales


Small world.......I'm in Tredegar


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Clairabella said:


> Small world.......I'm in Tredegar


yes very small world lol I know Tredegar well although not been there for a very long time now.
It is still very bad here, how is it with you now? stay warm and safe


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Rosie64 said:


> yes very small world lol I know Tredegar well although not been there for a very long time now.
> It is still very bad here, how is it with you now? stay warm and safe


It's bad over here not a soul about it a car on the road but its always like another world in Tredegar lol. Thank you @Rosie64 xx you too. Bet Brynmawr is horrendous to get around in the snow :-( be careful out and about xx

We got more forecast haven't we?I'm hoping not coz I need to get out for cat food by tomorrow xx


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Clairabella said:


> It's bad over here not a soul about it a car on the road but its always like another world in Tredegar lol. Thank you @Rosie64 xx you too. Bet Brynmawr is horrendous to get around in the snow :-( be careful out and about xx
> 
> We got more forecast haven't we?I'm hoping not coz I need to get out for cat food by tomorrow xx


I don't get out and about when the weather is bad I am disabled and can only walk a very short distance with the aid of crutches, 
I use a mobility scooter when it is dry. From what I have heard we have this until at least Saturday evening, 
I just wish the wind would die down so it stops drifting up my door and Chip could get out in the garden easier


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I just let George out the front for a pee. I live on the side of a steep hill. There is a car out that there which is stuck. Its front wheels are spinning, its back wheels are barely moving and there's some poor sod at the back trying to push it. It's going nowhere.

I just went back out to see if they were ok. They live just around the corner. One of them has gone to fetch a shovel to see if they can dig it out. If not they are going to push it to the side and leave it.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Been ok here today. 
I cleared the path by my front door, not snowed in like @Rosie64 but a mini drift, cleared it so it doesn't freeze solid.

Popped down to my local tesco, shelves were empty, no veg (I wanted potatoes and carrots of all things), no bread or milk (I'm well stocked so was just curious). I got some frozen chips, frozen veg for Monty, Welsh cakes and wine ... all the essentials 

Anyway, I'm more relaxed today as Dh had decided to travel home tomorrow instead of today. Very relieved.



Westie Mum said:


> Tbh we saved zero pence with the running costs of our condensing boiler. Our almost 40 year old Worcester was so cheap to run but the last year of its life it broke down almost every other week. Parts were difficult to get and everything inside was corroded so they literally had to hammer and drill old parts out to replace them!
> 
> We had it replaced because I was petrified it would pack in mid winter and we wouldn't be able to get parts, or they'd no longer be able to hammer the rusty bits out !


What boiler have you got now @Westie Mum? 
I've a 10 year old Worcester at the cottage which *touch wood* has been very good. Here I've got a 5 yo Viessmann.



Rosie64 said:


> since approx 1 o'clock it has been drifting up my door, since approx 4 it has been half way up the door and approx 5 feet wide and Chip nor I can get out


Flipping heck that's scary for you, poor Chip too.

Hope you both are ok now xxx


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Phoenix Rising said:


> which weather site do you guys find most accurate? Netweather said I had 95% of snow all day today and we've had nothing today. BBC has not shown snow when it was snowing and not always accurate with rain either. The press make it sound like the apocalypse is coming! .. and pick out the worst forecast and make it sound like its going to be that bad EVERYWHERE! I've yet to find a good one with 100% track record!


You'll never find one with 100% track record because weather, especially snow, depends on so much so can be very variable. But the one I use is the met office www.metoffice.gov.uk It's usually reasonably accurate within an hour or two. They've certainly been spot on this week.



Phoenix Rising said:


> That's a road!!!!


Well, it was. Presumably it's still there under all that! The local farmers are doing a fab job with their diggers (on top of all the extra work the snow is causing them) so I'm hoping we might be able to walk out tomorrow, but I think driving will be out of the question, even with 4x4s for a bit!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I've got an app called Weather radar which shows rain/snow on a map of the uk. It has been pretty accurate all during this snowy weather.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Bored of hearing about it all now.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

westie~ma said:


> Flipping heck that's scary for you, poor Chip too.
> 
> Hope you both are ok now xxx


Not so much scary, I am well stocked up on food had a delivery just before this weather hit luckily
and always have long life milk and bread making stuff so am ok there . It was Chip that was the worry because I could not get him out 
and he would not go on the paper I put down. He didn't get to go until 10 this morning when my daughter and son in law came and dug me out.
It has piled up again now but I have managed to keep a little square approx 2 ft wide by 3 long relatively clear so he can at least toilet 
It has been very hard to keep it clear and don't know how long I can keep it like it, hopefully at least until we go to bed


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

westie~ma said:


> What boiler have you got now @Westie Mum?
> I've a 10 year old Worcester at the cottage which *touch wood* has been very good. Here I've got a 5 yo Viessmann.


We had another Worcester fitted, a Greenstar 24i .... it's stayed on now since lunchtime so hopefully it won't go off again now!

Hsve you made it to the cottage yet to see if it's ok ?


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Rosie64 said:


> Not so much scary, I am well stocked up on food had a delivery just before this weather hit luckily
> and always have long life milk and bread making stuff so am ok there . It was Chip that was the worry because I could not get him out
> and he would not go on the paper I put down. He didn't get to go until 10 this morning when my daughter and son in law came and dug me out.
> It has piled up again now but I have managed to keep a little square approx 2 ft wide by 3 long relatively clear so he can at least toilet
> It has been very hard to keep it clear and don't know how long I can keep it like it, hopefully at least until we go to bed


I think here we got off quiet easy compared to yourselves.



Westie Mum said:


> We had another Worcester fitted, a Greenstar 24i .... it's stayed on now since lunchtime so hopefully it won't go off again now!
> 
> Hsve you made it to the cottage yet to see if it's ok ?


No, I won't get there until next week now, I've cameras down there and its snowed quite a bit, the roads are mostly rural so I'll wait until after the weekend then go down.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Ridiculous clock in the night time and I have 'its trying to snow'. I don't think I will wake up in the morning to lots of freshly fallen snow though!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I should have kept my mouth shut spouting off that we'd seen the end of the snow! 

To prove me wrong it snowed all yesterday afternoon and during the night and I woke this morning to a good 2 inches of snow on the ground

I've run out of salad stuff and am down to my last few mushrooms The dogs have tins and kibble but only enough fresh meat for another couple of meals. No way am I risking driving down icy country lanes to the shops so we'll just have to manage without.

I mustn't complain though because we've got off lightly compared to a lot of folk, and anyway it'll soon be over .... I hope!


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

It has gone up to plus two, positively balmy (or barmy ) 

But s so quiet not a breath of wind, can't see the hills for mist

It is very eerie and odd


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Here its lovely minus 6 but sunny.. However we know whats coming and it's bad... Because its due to rain. The rain is forecast to be ice rain ie; water at near freezing, plus the ground has been at sub zero temperatures for nearly two weeks..That means as the rain hits the floor it freezes, it forms sheet ice that cannot be gritted or shifted..You have to make the best of it and wait for the thaw.

This was 2016


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

No wonder speed skating is your national sport!


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

That must be frustrating in some ways, but also fun to skate everywhere if you are able to - much more fun than just skating on a rink or a pond!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Finally got to take George out! He had a lovely time bombing about in the snow. Me not so much. And now I have to try and raise the energy to go to the shop before everything is gone.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I won’t be happy until DS pulls up outside my house on Monday.

They made it safely to the Lake District Friday and Saturday morning he sent me a short video his mate had taken of him doing a full 360 in our Kuga! :Jawdrop

Told him not to send it to OH until he and the car are back home in one piece!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Beginning a slow thaw here, road starting to get slushy, but at least passable now. Part of the top road is open but there is some big drifts which the snowplough can't get through safely.

Just had a knock on the door from a friend up the road. He thought he would be a good simaritan and drive up the steep lane by our house to see if it was possible to reach the cottage up there. The owners are on their way back from Norfolk and were wondering if they could get up to their home. Anyway, our friend drove up alright in his 4x4 but when reversing backdown he suddenly realised he was about six inches away from our five foot high very solid drystone wall! A rather embarrassed friend knocked on the door and borrowed our spades and snow shovel along with a large dog bed belonging to Isla to pad out the back of his car from the wall in case it continued to slide back, and a couple of large stones behind the rear wheels to try and prevent any backsliding.
Thankfully the car (only six months old) and our wall are still intact and a relieved friend drove home:Smuggrin


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Bisbow said:


> But s so quiet not a breath of wind, can't see the hills for mist
> 
> It is very eerie and odd


That is what it is like here very,very quiet, still and misty, it is like something out of a horror movie so eerie.
The wind has gone that was causing the snow to drift,thought the snow had stopped but it has started again now.
I have never known it so quiet and still apart from the quietly falling snow


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

The snow plough has finally managed to fight its way to what is a backroad, but is a well used route not far from us


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jan 25, 2016)

Just seen a story of an elderly couple in their 70's trapped in their house with their two dogs by a 12ft snowdrift! They were rescued by Scottish Mountain Rescue I think (they lived in a remote farmhouse). Can't imagine opening my curtains or door to see 12 feet of snow in front of me!!! 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...uple-rescued-12-foot-snow-drift-Scotland.html


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Phoenix Rising said:


> Just seen a story of an elderly couple in their 70's trapped in their house with their two dogs by a 12ft snowdrift! They were rescued by Scottish Mountain Rescue I think (they lived in a remote farmhouse). Can't imagine opening my curtains or door to see 12 feet of snow in front of me!!!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...uple-rescued-12-foot-snow-drift-Scotland.html


wow! 12 feet of snow!:Nailbiting

Interesting to read the rest of the article though. Esp some NHS trust that charged their staff who had to stay in student accomodation overnight coz of the weather. Apparently my trust did that too...and when people complained they were hungry and had no food they got a very generous free sandwich from the bosses! Nice to feel appreciated Im sure!LOL


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

This is a road nearby


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jan 25, 2016)

catz4m8z said:


> wow! 12 feet of snow!:Nailbiting
> 
> Interesting to read the rest of the article though. Esp some NHS trust that charged their staff who had to stay in student accomodation overnight coz of the weather. Apparently my trust did that too...and when people complained they were hungry and had no food they got a very generous free sandwich from the bosses! Nice to feel appreciated Im sure!LOL


Yeah I thought the story about paramedics being attacked when trying to save someone's life was disgusting. Think they should 'blacklist' people that attack emergency services and refuse to help them if they ever ring 999 themselves! (or push them to the back of the list and make sure everyone else who calls get seen to first!) But mostly it seems to have brought out the good in most people! Just a shame the country falls apart after a couple of days of snow! If there was a real apocalypse or another world war/natural disaster (on a MASSIVE scale) we'd stand no chance as a country!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you to whoever has gritted my pavement...and gone above and beyond and thrown grit towards my front door and all the other houses have been treated the same! Snow is melting but it was icy this morning ....I don't know who took the initiative whether a good Samaritan or the council but it's appreciated.
To clarify I live in a terrace house so my front path is about 6 ft from door to main pavement...still a very helpful gesture.

Just to let @Siskin know and anyone else know some useless piece of information...No bananas at Tesco about an hour ago...so that's bread and bananas completely sold out. I asked a person who I know who works for Tescos (phone shop) and oddly they had noticed the same thing. Snow hit...people bought bananas and they did get their deliveries as usual.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Banana shortage? We are very bemused


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

It's snowing again


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Well made my flight to Isle of Man at least so all is well  

Just phoned home, heating is still on and Dogs all snuggled up with step son. 

It’s windy here but temps above freezing and no snow whatsoever !


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

All back to normal here weatherwise. It's been raining on and off all day. No snow here now.


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

I went to my local Tesco today... shelves were bare. No bread, no fruit, no vegetables. I was furious! There is barely 4 inches of snow here, no need for panic buying and I was VERY close to having a meltdown in the shop about stupid selfish idiots. Luckily, Sainsbury's customers are clearly more thoughtful and less stupid because I managed to find just about everything I needed there. Snow has been thawing today, but more seems to be coming down this evening  which wasn't forecast.


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

We've had some rain here this evening and now it's foggy. Most roads that were closed are now open or will be tomorrow. Certainly a lot warmer now!


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jan 25, 2016)

light rain here everything seems to be melting. Though I heard there was more to come and we could still get some late March/April.Can't find the report now, probably newspapers exaggerating things as usual! I'll definitely be stocking up over the next few weeks just in case though!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Slow melt here too. Thought I heard it raining during the night. I think it will clear quickly in the fields as the wind blew the snow into drifts everywhere, it will take time for them to thaw away. Does feel warmer which is nicer.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

All gone by Sunday morning here, aside from the places it drifted deeply, such as field edges.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Spent a few hours this morning digging the drift away from outside the garage doors and clearing the snow off the drive as much as possible to we can get the motorhome off to have its service and mot done. Cue spinning tyres ond digging away of icy bits. Left it for now in the hope the snow will melt a bit more. Not too sure if I can get the little car out of the garage though.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

There's just been a severe weather warning here for the next 24 hours.

Everyone has been advised to dress appropriately and carry the following items;

A big blanket
A sleeping bag
A torch
An extra phone battery or charger
A high visibility jacket
De-icer
Flares
A warning triangle
A tow rope
A spade 
A bag of sand
A first aid kit
A thermos flask
Sandwiches.

It's going to be absolute bloody chaos for commuters getting on to the train with that lot tomorrow morning. .


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Zaros said:


> There's just been a severe weather warning here for the next 24 hours.
> 
> Everyone has been advised to dress appropriately and carry the following items;
> 
> ...


I don't have the flares but in addition to the above list carry . ...

Two dogs
Spare leads
2 dog mattresses 
water and food for dogs
dog blankets
Snow boots for me
Thick gloves and woolly hat.
Walking pole
Ice scraper for cleaning the windscreen
Cash in case I have to pay for a tow or a night spent in a hotel.

By the time I've got that lot in the car there's barely any room for me!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Magyarmum said:


> I don't have the flares but in addition to the above list carry . ...
> 
> Two dogs
> Spare leads
> ...


What you need are dogs big enough you could actually wear them to keep you warm and strong enough to tow your car to a place of repair when its busted.

No extra costs incurred.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Zaros said:


> What you need are dogs big enough you could actually wear them to keep you warm and strong enough to tow your car to a place of repair when its busted.
> 
> No extra costs incurred.


My dogs already know, because I tell them often enough, that if the car breaks down or I run out of petrol they're the ones who have to push!

Admittedly neither of them is big enough to wear, but that's no problem'cos I'll snuggle up on their mattresses on the back seat and they can keep me warm by lying on top of me!

Something like this!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Saw this on twitter ... Tenby (the snow version)


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Zaros said:


> There's just been a severe weather warning here for the next 24 hours.
> 
> Everyone has been advised to dress appropriately and carry the following items;
> 
> ...


Dh delayed his commute home on Fri until Saturday due to chaos between Bath and Cardiff, he'd get held up not worth the hassle.

Got here Saturday, I unpacked his bag to find washing (did expect that) but two bags of cheese and onion crisps, half a bag of sherbet lemons, half a bag of fruit pastiles, a pasta pot ???? (Just in case he said) two cadbury roundies. He'd left his snow shovel in our shed. He did have a big sleeping bag though and two fleece blankets. Two coffee travel cups one keeps coffee molten.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Magyarmum said:


> My dogs can keep me warm by lying on top of me!
> Something like this!


I would never allow a St Bernard to lay his slobbery jowls across my face. All that drool would make me retch.:Vomit


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Amazing how quickly it changes.
This time last week I was huddled up in blankets, hot water bottles and with TWO heaters next to me on full blast, still freezing my **** off! Now a week later its almost too warm to wear a coat dog walking and I havent even thought about turning a heater on!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

It is a lot warmer, almost pleasant with a not quite but almost feel of spring in the air.

I was chatting to a lady who lives about half a mile outside of the village surrounded by fields. She told me that there was only a slight covering of snow in the fields as all the snow had been blown by the strong wind into drifts around hers and the neighbours houses. They couldn't get out of there house for a couple of days as the snow had drifted up the doors. They let their labs out who were able to plough through the drifts and the dogs made their way to the three acre field they have and they turned up again later having entertained themselves in the snow and toileted, it was the only thing they could do. The lady and her husband are in their 70's and her husband has a heart arrhythmia problem which is made worse in cold temperatures and there was no way she was letting him out of the door.
Although most of the snow has gone from around the village apart from where there were drifts, one of the roads that I posted a picture above is only just about passable to single file traffic. The drifts that the snow plough cut through are higher then the cars! Those will take time to melt I think.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

We still have a lot of drifts in our lanes and along the hedges. The countryside looks quite odd as all the field margins have a thick white line along them, like they've been highlighted! It is shrinking quite fast though.


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jan 25, 2016)

more snow, rain and gales to come this weekend according to the papers!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Phoenix Rising said:


> more snow, rain and gales to come this weekend according to the papers!


Just read we might get more snow here...I can't see it personally. We didn't get much anyway!


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jan 25, 2016)

Apparently there's some places in Cumbria still cut off from the last lot of snow! 

https://www.express.co.uk/news/weather/928217/snow-beast-from-the-east-uk-weather-cumbria-aid


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Warm in middlesex though it has been raining . I didn't need the heating on today.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Phoenix Rising said:


> Apparently there's some places in Cumbria still cut off from the last lot of snow!


we still have some quite big drifts here in my little bit of South Wales, some of them still blocking some of the roads


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jan 25, 2016)

Rosie64 said:


> we still have some quite big drifts here in my little bit of South Wales, some of them still blocking some of the roads


Hope it clears for you soon, I should imagine parts of Scotland are still bad too and Ireland.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Most of our snow had disappeared... until this morning when I woke up to more snow!! Supposed to keep going until 9ish but I’m not sure it’ll hang around this time


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

It's really come down now! Was only a dusting when I posted earlier but it's settled quite heavily and lots of cars getting stuck as people attempt to drive to work.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

It's been snowing heavily for the past few hours. Really big snowflakes too, don't think I've ever seen such big ones.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@PawsOnMe That photo says it all .


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jan 25, 2016)

We had heavy snow too this morning, glad I could work from home, mum's carer didn't make it so I've had to get her up and do breakfast before I can come and start on some work.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

No snow...rain and sun!


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jan 25, 2016)

Today's snow melted quite quickly roads were clear here by lunchtime but looks like there's more to come. some say more this weekend, others are saying from next monday It's a shame for those areas still struggling from the last lot where water mains are already burst and flooding etc.


----------

